# Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. März 2010)

Da es ja gerade ne Umfrage zum Beginn unserer Leidenschaft gibt, mach ich mal nen Schwestertrööt auf, jedoch vom anderen Ende her.

Folgendes Szenario:

Ihr seid auf eine Zeitungsanzeige gestoßen, dass in der Fakultät für Psychologie Versuchspersonen gesucht werden. Nichts schlimmes, keiner will euch in irgendwelche Gefängnisse stecken und den Verfall eurer innersten Werte beobachten. Es soll lediglich um eure Einstellung zum Geld gehen. Mehr wisst ihr nicht. Als kleiner Zusatz steht da noch, dass eine sehr lukrative Vergütung für euren Einsatz winkt.

Interessiert, schließlich hat die neue Branzino jede Menge Geld gefressen und der letzte Norge-Trip hat eine wahrhaft krasse Lücke auf eurem Konto hinterlassen, setzt ihr euch ins Auto und fahrt an die Uni. Ein paar Scheinchen zusätzlich werden wohl gut tun!

An der Uni angekommen, lotst euch die Sekretärin durch ein wahres Gewirr enger Gänge und ihr fragt euch zunehmend besorgter, ob ihr hier wieder rauskommt. Ihr denkt an all die Filme ab 18, die ihr heimlich schon mit 12 geguckt habt. Irgendwie kommt euch alles vor wie in Dr. Mabuses Kabinett des Schreckens und Frankensteins Monster könnte wirklich jederzeit um die Ecke biegen.

Plötzlich steht ihr vor einer Tür. Weniger groß als ihr das erwartet habt, beim Öffnen fehlt auch noch das obligatorische Knarren, so dass ihr euch zunehmend entspannt. Im Raum erwartet euch ein kleines Männlein mit wirren Haaren und einem weißen Mantel. Genau SO stellt ihr euch den klassischen Wissenschaftler schon immer vor, besonders den trotteligen Psychoonkel. Völlig unerwartet stellt euch der Herr die Frage:

"Sagen sie mal, was machen sie eigentlich in ihrer Freizeit am liebsten?"

Ihr wollt schon antworten, das sei doch ganz klar und habe vor allem etwas mit der unterschiedlichen körperlichen Ausstattung von Mann und Frau zu tun, ähhemm..., ihr wisst schon....,
bis euch zu Bewusstsein kommt, dass ihr euch die Frage "Angeln oder Frau" auch schon mal gestellt habt, rein virtuell natürlich, nur um das im Kopf mal zu checken..., und irgendwie ging das immer ohne Diskussion pro Angeln und contra allen fleischlichen Verlockungen aus...

So könnt ihr mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung und voller Inbrunst sagen:

"Was ich am liebsten tue? Angeln natürlich!!!"

All die hehren Gedanken, die euch gerade durch den Kopf gehen..., "I am born for fishing", "eat, sleep...", lassen euch den Kamm wirklich gewaltig anschwellen und mit dieser prallgefüllten Eitelkeit könnte man..., als ihr ein Lächeln über das Gesicht des Doktorchens huschen seht, ganz unmerklich und leise. Ihr überlegt euch kurz, ob euch das in irgendeiner Form kümmern oder beunruhigen soll, aber die Endorphine in eurem Blut sprechen eine andere Sprache: Zeit sich zu feiern!

Und auf einmal sagt das Männchen mit dem weißen Kittel ganz unvermittelt und wieder leise lächelnd:

"So, ein Angler sind sie also! Interessant! Wissen sie, eigentlich sind Sie ja hier, um an einer Studie teilzunehmen. Hmmmhhh, lassen Sie mich sehen, das Angeln scheint ihnen ja wirklich etwas zu bedeuten (sein Lächeln wächst sich deutlich in ein Grinsen aus). Wissen Sie was?
Ich gebe Ihnen, sagen wir..., eine Million Euro bar auf die Hand, und sie werden niemals mehr im Leben eine Angelrute anfassen!"

Euch fällt die Kinnlade runter und eure Gesichtszüge entgleisen. Etwas gemeineres, hinterlistigeres und fieseres hat euch in eurem ganzen Leben noch niemand gesagt!

Und nun erzählt, wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich gebe Ihnen, sagen wir..., eine Million Euro bar auf die Hand, und sie werden niemals mehr im Leben eine Angelrute anfassen!"



Sorry, jeder Mensch hat seinen Preis, und das wäre meiner (aber bitte steuerfrei!). :g


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich nehm die Million, sofort und ohne zögern.


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hi,
na ja , ich wäre günstiger zu überzeugen keine Angelrute mehr in die Hand zu nehmen und das obwohl ich bestimmt 5 mal die Woche am Wasser bin.
Ich nenne jetzt sogar einen Preis |supergri 

Bei 50 .000 Euro würde ich ab sofort keine Angelrute mehr in die Hand nehmen 
Wenn es aber darum ging meine Freundin gegen Geld einzutauschen , nee , für kein Geld der Welt würde ich sie eintauschen.
Und ich mir im klaren darüber bin das man sich mit z.B. 3 Millionen ein sehr schönes Leben inkl. einiger schönen Frauen machen könnte 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich nehm die Million, sofort und ohne zögern.


 

Und verziehst dich damit in den hintersten Winkel von Kanada, wo dich keiner mehr beim unerlaubten Heimlichangeln erwischen kann?
:vik:


----------



## pfuitoifel (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Die Million!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Bei 50 .000 Euro würde ich ab sofort keine Angelrute mehr in die Hand nehmen
> Wenn es aber darum ging meine Freundin gegen Geld einzutauschen , nee , für kein Geld der Welt würde ich sie eintauschen.
> Und ich mir im klaren darüber bin das man sich mit z.B. 3 Millionen ein sehr schönes Leben inkl. einiger schönen Frauen machen könnte


 

Und mit 50.000 ein schönes Leben mit Fishburgern beim McDoof?


----------



## Dart (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Der könnte seine Million behalten, was soll ich mit der Kohle, wenn ich mein liebstes Hobby nicht mehr ausüben könnte?
Soviel Geld brauch ich eigentlich gar nicht um glücklich zu sein.|kopfkrat
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und verziehst dich damit in den hintersten Winkel von Kanada, wo dich keiner mehr beim unerlaubten Heimlichangeln erwischen kann?
> :vik:



Nö, nicht mal. Aber bei einer Million könnt ich von den Zinsen leben und nur noch Arbeiten, wenn und woran ich Spass hab. Es gibt so viele interessante Hobbys in der Natur oder im Zusammenhang damit, dass ich da nix vermissen müsste.
Ach ja, und ne Handleine wäre ja nach den Bestimmungen erlaubt. Irgendwo an einer subtropischen Küste.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Der könnte seine Million behalten, was soll ich mit der Kohle, wenn ich mein liebstes Hobby nicht mehr ausüben könnte?
> Soviel Geld brauch ich eigentlich gar nicht um glücklich zu sein.|kopfkrat
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:


 

Endlich mal einer..., Reiner, nach einigen Scharmützeln kriegst jetzt ne Freundschaftsanfrage...:m

Ich würde ihm auch sagen, er soll sich seine Mille dahin stecken, wo die Sonne niemals scheint. 

Irgendwie hat das Geld eh immer grade so gereicht. Als Schüler, Arbeiter, im Studium und jetzt auch. Weiß auch nicht warum...#c


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach ja, und ne Handleine wäre ja nach den Bestimmungen erlaubt. Irgendwo an einer subtropischen Küste.


 

DAS wäre noch gesondert zu diskutieren!
#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> DAS wäre noch gesondert zu diskutieren!
> #h




Wie jetzt ??

Nach Vertragsabschluß die Bedingungen ändern is aber nicht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ??
> 
> Nach Vertragsabschluß die Bedingungen ändern is aber nicht.


 

Und dann auch noch auf deiner Südseeinsel gemütlich ein Buch schreiben:

"Der alte Ralle und das Meer".

Soo stellst du dir das also vor!
|krach:
:vik:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Wohl jeder würde einen für dämlich erklären, wenn man die Million ausschlüge. Und trotzdem ist's ein echter Faustscher Pakt.

Man tauscht das, was man glaubt haben zu müssen, gegen das, was einem ein stillbares Bedürfnis ist. Die Frage ist, was einem mehr wohl mehr Zufriedenheit und inneren Einklang verschaffte... |rolleyes 

Und, schließlich, was will man mit den damit erworbenen 10 handgemachten Ruten und dem kompletten Illexsortiment, wenn man den Mist doch nicht einsetzen darf


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich würde diesen Psychoonkel fragen: "Eine Million,versteuert oder unversteuert?" oder noch besser: "Ich gebe Ihnen 2 Millionen, wenn sie sich selbst in die Klappsmühle einweisen!" am besten:"Sparen Sie sich ihr Geld. Ich höre mit dem Angeln nicht auf, selbst wenn ich Sie als Wasserleiche am Haken hätte." Dem würden bestimmt sämtliche Gesichtszüge entgleisen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch auf deiner Südseeinsel gemütlich ein Buch schreiben:
> 
> "Der alte Ralle und das Meer".
> 
> ...



Jo, das hätte was.

Nee, aber im Ernst. Man kann soviel in und mit der Natur unternehmen, da ist das Angeln nur ein kleiner Teil. Finanzielle Unabhängigkeit würde jedoch einen gewaltigen zeitlichen Freiraum schaffen der es erlaubt, alle anderen Aktivitäten in vollsten Zügen auszukosten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Klar würd ich die Million nehmen - und dann damit stiften gehen, um irgendwo in Ruhe nur noch angeln zu können ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar würd ich die Million nehmen - und dann damit stiften gehen, um irgendwo in Ruhe nur noch angeln zu können ;-))




Tom, Schwaben dürfen hier nicht mitreden, da genetisch vorbelastet und in monetären Fragen keineswegs objektiv. |supergri|supergri


----------



## Dart (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Tom, Schwaben dürfen hier nicht mitreden, da genetisch vorbelastet und in monetären Fragen keineswegs objektiv. |supergri|supergri


Außerdem war mögl. Betrug in der Ausgangsfrage gar nicht vorgesehen.

Kohli, bist in meiner Buddyliste|supergri|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



> Tom, Schwaben dürfen hier nicht mitreden, da genetisch vorbelastet und in monetären Fragen keineswegs objektiv


Jajajaja....................



> Außerdem war mögl. Betrug in der Ausgangsfrage gar nicht vorgesehen


Seh ich wie beim Angeln:
Das Unvorhergesehene machts spannend ;-))))))


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar würd ich die Million nehmen - und dann damit stiften gehen, um irgendwo in Ruhe nur noch angeln zu können ;-))


 

Ähhhh, habe ich erwähnt, dass du natürlich ganz im Geheimen bei der Zahlung deines Honorars einen winzigen Peilsender eingepflanzt bekommen hast, und zwar von Fox Mulder persönlich?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nee, aber im Ernst. Man kann soviel in und mit der Natur unternehmen, da ist das Angeln nur ein kleiner Teil. Finanzielle Unabhängigkeit würde jedoch einen gewaltigen zeitlichen Freiraum schaffen der es erlaubt, alle anderen Aktivitäten in vollsten Zügen auszukosten.


 

Klar ist das Angeln nur ein sehr kleiner Teil. Wenn ich aber im Urlaub z.B. wandern geh und an einem kleinen und versteckten Forellenbächlein vorbei komme, dann seh ich keinen Bach mehr, sondern nur noch Strömungen, Standplätze, Reviere. Da kommt dann zwingend der Angler in mir durch. Und wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, das niemals mehr ausüben zu können...

Nöö, das möchte ich nicht aushalten müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



> Ähhhh, habe ich erwähnt, dass du natürlich ganz im Geheimen bei der Zahlung deines Honorars einen winzigen Peilsender eingepflanzt bekommen hast, und zwar von Fox Mulder persönlich?


Mit ner Million im Rücken find ich einen, der das Dingens  ausschaltet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



> Klar ist das Angeln nur ein sehr kleiner Teil. Wenn ich aber im Urlaub z.B. wandern geh und an einem kleinen und versteckten Forellenbächlein vorbei komme, dann seh ich keinen Bach mehr, sondern nur noch Strömungen, Standplätze, Reviere. Da kommt dann zwingend der Angler in mir durch. Und wenn ich mir dann vorstelle, das niemals mehr ausüben zu können...
> 
> Nöö, das möchte ich nicht aushalten müssen.


Dito, selbst als Schwabe...


----------



## Bobster (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

...ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken würde ich die
Millionen € nehmen und dann 
den Jagdschein machen....:m

Wie Ralle schon erwähnt hat, gibt es wesentlich
interessantere und Horizont erweiternde Tätigkeiten in der
Natur als das ewige Spiel vom Jäger und dem gejagten.

Man entwickelt sich ja weiter....


----------



## Criss81 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hi,

also ich denke, ich kann zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt, mit Überzeugung sagen das ich die 1Mio€ nicht annehmen würde. Ich habe in meinem kurzen Leben schon so einige Hobbies durch. Aber keines begleitet mich seit dem ich 6 Jahre alt bin und bringt in einigen Situation so viel ruhe ins Leben.  Und so wichtig ist mir Geld nicht.

Klar müsst ich vielleicht nicht mehr soviel arbeiten, aber ich hab ja meinen Traumberuf erlernt (studiert), und es macht mir halt nicht viel aus zu arbeiten. Außerdem würde ich in jeder freien Minute ans angeln denken, das wäre pure Selbstgeißelung 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## HD4ever (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

nee .... sch*** auf die Million !!! :m
nie wieder ne Angel anfassen geht ja gar nicht ....


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Gib die Million her, scheiß auf´s Angeln, ich bin dann mal auf der Jagd...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Eine Millionen mehr oder weniger...|rolleyes

Ne, nochmal höre ich nicht auf...


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Eine Millionen mehr oder weniger...|rolleyes
> 
> Ne, nochmal höre ich nicht auf...


 
Ha, der war gut...#6


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Würd die Million auch nicht annehmen. Das Lächeln, die Freude in den kleinen Kinderaugen meines Sohnes die ich jedesmal sehen darf wenn ich Ihm sage "Wir fahren Angeln", kann mir keiner bezahlen. Und davon mal ab, wat soll ick den in meiner Freizeit dann machen ...


----------



## bacalo (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Wer der Meinung ist, daß man für Geld alles haben kann, gerät leicht in den Verdacht, daß er für Geld alles zu tun bereit ist.
Benjamin Franklin 

Zur Fragestellung:
Nein, da existenziell, siehe unten.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



bacalo schrieb:


> Wer der Meinung ist, daß man für Geld alles haben kann, gerät leicht in den Verdacht, daß er für Geld alles zu tun bereit ist.
> Benjamin Franklin


 
Scheint ein weiser Mann gewesen zu sein dieser Benjamin Franklin! Auf mich trifft das jedenfalls zu. 

Ich glaube einer hat es schon gepostet: Der Preis ist entscheidend. Jeder ist käuflich.


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich glaub, ich würd auch die Million nehmen. Und dann das neueste & teuerste Tackle kaufen & hier im Forum damit rumprollen. Das Zeug ist eh zu schade, um es nass zu machen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



ButterBeiDeFische schrieb:


> dann das neueste & teuerste Tackle kaufen & hier im Forum damit rumprollen.


 
Das macht doch keiner....|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das macht doch keiner....|rolleyes





|muahah:|muahah:


Nein. Niemals nicht.:m

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Wunstorfer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Da stimme ich zu! jeder ist käuflich. Entscheidend ist der Preis! Da wäre Aufhören mit angeln eine geringe Hemmschwelle. Ich hatte letztens im Freundeskreis eine etwas brisantere Fragestellung zum Thema Käuflichkeit. 

Erschreckend, sag ich euch. Nachher überlegten einige, ob es sehr auffällig wäre, im Stadtanzeiger eine Anzeige zu schalten mit dem Inhalt: Profikiller sucht neuen Wirkungskreis.

Aber das ist ja |offtopic
Aber zurück zum Thema. Ich habe grad vom Angeln ca. 10 Jahre pausiert.In dieser Zeit habe ich keinen Drang verspürt, mal die Würmer zu baden. Dann hab ich meinen gesamten Kram verkauft. Letztes Jahr im September bin ich mehr aus Solidarität mit einem Kumpel an einen Forellenpuff gefahren, weil er nicht so gern alleine angelt.Was soll ich sagen? 
Seit dem hänge ich wieder voll dran und habe den grössten Teil der Ausrüstung schon wieder zusammengekauft.
Irgendwie ist es schon eine Art Sucht. Aber ich denke, mit 1Mio. könnte ich mir genügend Ersatzbefriedigung verschaffen.

Also: "Her mit der Kohle!"
#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Also ich nicht!

Das Gefühl welches mir das Angeln gibt, kann kein Geld der Welt ersetzen.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## angler4711 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Niemals!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@Kohlmeise

Sehr interessant, früh um zwanzig nach sieben ersonnen, die Nummer!

Im übrigen, ich nehm' die Million, ich bin Kochtopfangler und für das Geld kauf' ich mir 'nen Fischkutter!


----------



## jkc (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Haha, ich würde mich mit den Worten "netter Versuch" umdrehen und gehen...
Selbst wenn der Typ die Summe verhundertfachen würde 

Grüße JK


----------



## locotus (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@jkc bei Hundert Millionen (in Zahlen 100 000 000) würd ich nicht mehr lange überlegen, da würd ichs machen.

Für eine Million nicht, die Diskussionsrunden mit meiner Frau ob ich denn schonwieder los will, sind mir auf jedenfall mehr wert.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



jkc schrieb:


> Haha, ich würde mich mit den Worten "netter Versuch" umdrehen und gehen...
> Selbst wenn der Typ die Summe verhundertfachen würde
> 
> Grüße JK


 

Ach komm, mach mal nen Punkt!!! Einhundert Millionen Euro, ich glaube diese Summe überstrapaziert bei den meisten die Vorstellungskarft...

Du malst dir nicht aus was ich für Einhundert Millionen Euro alles machen würde, da ist "nicht mehr angeln gehen" Kindergarten dagegen. 
Mann, stell dir das mal auf nem Haufen vor, so in Hundertern oder von mir aus in Zweihundertern und dann sag mir nochmal du würdest nicht wenigstens mal drüber nachdenken... erzähl mir nix...


----------



## ernie1973 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Also - bei der dreifachen Summe würde ich sofort zuschlagen - das reicht bis zum Ende, um den Verlust des Hobby´s zu kompensieren & um gut zu leben!

Eine Million ist da etwas knapp!

Die kommt vermutlich ohnehin irgendwie zusammen - und das MIT angeln!

Also - mein Preis zur Aufgabe liegt bei 3 Millionen - gebt dem Mann meine Daten, damit er sich endlich meldet!

*grins*

Ernie


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die kommt vermutlich ohnehin irgendwie zusammen - und das MIT angeln!


 
Angeber...|supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Angeber...|supergri


 
Wenn ich an die Preise von meinem Anwalt denke, dann glaube ich das sogar...|rolleyes


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wenn ich an die Preise von meinem Anwalt denke, dann glaube ich das sogar...|rolleyes


 
Kenn ich mich nicht mit aus, bei uns auf´m Land haut man sich gegenseitig noch eine aufs Maul bei Streitereien und dann is gut.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Eine Million ist verdammt viel ...
zu viel ...
dafür, dass man in der konkreten Situation vergessen kann, dass man in ein soziales Gefüge eingebunden ist, in dem man auch Verantwortung hat.

Frau, Kinder, die eine Ausbildung einfordern, Altersvorsorge, Reserven für plötzlich finanzielle Einbrüche wie Krankheit, Arbeitslosigkeit, Invalidität ...

Ein soziales Gefüge, das auch Anrecht darauf hat, diese Absicherung über einen zu bekommen ...
abgesehen nun von den ganz persönlichen Begierden, die dann doch da sind ...


eine Million ...

zu viel ...
in der konkreten Situation wird anders gehandelt.


----------



## Patrick S. (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich denke ihr geht die Sache falsch an...ich nehme das Startposting mal als eine Art Belehrung.

Sollte mal dieser Fall eintreffen und ich muss zu solch einem Psychologen, dann werde ich auf seine Frage einfach nicht Angeln antworten, sondern Joggen oder was anderes. Dann ein wenig davon schwärmen und beteuern wie wichtig einem ja das joggen ist.

Dann mit einer Million in der Tasche und die Aufforderung nicht mehr joggen zu dürfen, kann ich viele schöne Stunden am Wasser verbringen und mir denken : "Toller Psychologe, schlechter Geschäftsmann".:vik:

Also hier die Warnung : Niemals antworten, das Angeln eure größte Leidenschaft ist.#6

Eigentlich ganz einfach, oder? Wo gibt es diesen Test???


----------



## Borg (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Also, für ne Millionen aufhören zu mit dem Angeln? Na klar! Natürlich würde mir das im ersten Step nicht leicht fallen, da ich total gerne angeln gehe, aber letztendlich befriedige ich damit "nur" meinen von der Natur mitgegebenen Jagdinstinkt! Von der Millionen mache ich dann meinen Jagdschein und geh halt jagen . Weiterhin höre ich dann ja nicht nur das Angeln auf, sondern auch das Arbeiten!....was für mich eigentlich der ausschlaggebendere Punkt ist .

Ausserdem gebe ich Toni natürlich Recht! In der heutigen Zeit, gerade als Familienvater, ist eine Millionen zur Absicherung der Familie und der eigenen Existenz nicht ausser Acht zu lassen.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@SchindHsd

OK, ich würd dann als Lieblingsbeschäftigung angeben: "keinen S?x mit wunderhübschen Frauen haben" und mit mehreren gleichzeitig, wie ekelhaft... |supergri

Nach deiner Theorie...naja, lassen wir das jetzt mal...


----------



## Dart (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Ich denke ihr geht die Sache falsch an...ich nehme das Startposting mal als eine Art Belehrung.
> 
> Sollte mal dieser Fall eintreffen und ich muss zu solch einem Psychologen, dann werde ich auf seine Frage einfach nicht Angeln antworten, sondern Joggen oder was anderes. Dann ein wenig davon schwärmen und beteuern wie wichtig einem ja das joggen ist.
> 
> ...


Das Leben kann so einfach sein.:m
Ich hör auch auf zu joggen, hab ich eh immer gehaßt....gehe gleich über los und kassiere die Kohle.|supergri
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Patrick S. (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Das Leben kann so einfach sein.:m
> Ich hör auch auf zu joggen, hab ich eh immer gehaßt....gehe gleich über los und kassiere die Kohle.|supergri
> Greetz Reiner


 
Für die Zukunft sind wir jetzt auf jedem Fall schlauer...AB sei dank. 
Die Million geht uns dann nicht durch die Lappen.


----------



## oolfxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Boa! interessantes Gedaneknexperiment  
Ich würde da ganz schön in die Zwickmühle geraten, da es mal mein größter Wunsch wäre, viel Geld zu investieren um überall, in den exotischsten Orten der Welt mit den verschiedensten Spezialmethoden phänomenale Fische zu fangen.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Eine Million ist verdammt viel ...
> zu viel ...
> dafür, dass man in der konkreten Situation vergessen kann, dass man in ein soziales Gefüge eingebunden ist, in dem man auch Verantwortung hat.
> 
> ...




Wie jetzt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Mal noch weiter gedacht (ich denk ja mit); so wie ich das Ganze sehe sind doch die meisten hier käuflich...

...mal angenommen die PETA- Vereinigung würde zu Spenden aufrufen die den sog. "abstinenten Anglern" zugesprochen werden, du unterschreibst das du nie mehr im Leben einen Fisch fängst und bekommst im Gegenzug den vereinbarten Betrag von denen überwiesen...

...find ich genial, jeder hätte auf seine Weise "gewonnen".

Also, wie gesagt, mein Preis liegt bei ner runden Million...

Kto.Nr.: 123456789
BLZ: 987654321
Alex Mustermann

...und auf gehts!

PS: Schauen wir mal wie viel denen die Tiere wirklich wert sind...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@ Guru

So fetzt das nicht, um die Käuflichkeit zu überprüfen sollten wir das Pferd mal anders aufzäumen, 'ne Sammlung veranstalten und überprüfen, für welche Summe sich aus so 'ner Petra ein eingefleischter Angler/Jäger/Karnivore machen läßt!


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @ Guru
> 
> So fetzt das nicht, um die Käuflichkeit zu überprüfen sollten wir das Pferd mal anders aufzäumen, 'ne Sammlung veranstalten und überprüfen, für welche Summe sich aus so 'ner Petra ein eingefleischter Angler/Jäger/Karnivore machen läßt!


 
Jo, und zum Beweis das die das auch ernst meinen, muss jeder an Ort und Stelle mit nem Bolzenschussgerät und nem Messer ne Sau schlachten und frisches Schweineblut trinken...


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?|kopfkrat



Na so:

Jetzt ist es cool den Helden des Verzichts zu reden,

aber in der konkreten Situation nimmst die Million #h


----------



## Dart (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Na so:
> 
> Jetzt ist es cool den Helden des Verzichts zu reden,
> 
> aber in der konkreten Situation nimmst die Million #h


Manno Toni, mach das net so kompliziert.
Du würdest aus Grund der sozialen Absicherung die Kohle nehmen und fettig
Ist doch ok.
Next one, please.|wavey:


----------



## jkc (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Ach komm, mach mal nen Punkt!!! Einhundert Millionen Euro, ich glaube diese Summe überstrapaziert bei den meisten die Vorstellungskarft...
> 
> Du malst dir nicht aus was ich für Einhundert Millionen Euro alles machen würde, da ist "nicht mehr angeln gehen" Kindergarten dagegen.
> Mann, stell dir das mal auf nem Haufen vor, so in Hundertern oder von mir aus in Zweihundertern und dann sag mir nochmal du würdest nicht wenigstens mal drüber nachdenken... erzähl mir nix...



Eben genau da liegt das Problem, ich habe keine Vorstellung was ich mit 1(00) 000 000 Mio. € machen sollte, ich schätze den meisten geht`s genauso (siehe "Promis" und andere Ultraschwerverdiener, diverse Lottomillionäre...
Einzige 6- oder mehrstellige Investition die ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre ein See, aber wofür wenn ich nicht daran angeln darf?

Grüße JK


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Manno Toni, mach das net so kompliziert.
> Du würdest aus Grund der sozialen Absicherung die Kohle nehmen und fettig
> Ist doch ok.
> Next one, please.|wavey:



Da ich ja mehr Hobbys habe, werde ich mit dem Geld sehr viel anfangen können, der Verzicht aufs Angeln wäre marginal .

Aber kompliziert mache ich es nicht, dachte nur, es könnte mehr als ein "Uaa ich Held, ich Tarzan, ich nicht käuflich-Thread" sein. 

Für 1 Million erschrottet ihr euer Angelzeug und macht euch mit der Famile ein schönes Leben ... |rolleyes

Next one, please.|wavey:


----------



## Criss81 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber kompliziert mache ich es nicht, dachte nur, es könnte mehr als ein "Uaa ich Held, ich Tarzan, ich nicht käuflich-Thread" sein.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Dart (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> dachte nur, es könnte mehr als ein "Uaa ich Held, ich Tarzan, ich nicht käuflich-Thread" sein.


Das ist es doch bereits, wenn man die Tatsache akzeptiert das jeder seinen Preis hat
Ich habe keine Million, werde sie vorraussichtlich auch nie besitzen...und das hat auch keinerlei Lockreize, da es mir ohne die Million bereits sehr gut geht (nicht im finanziellen Sinne)


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Toni_1962 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber kompliziert mache ich es nicht, dachte nur, es könnte mehr als ein "Uaa ich Held, ich Tarzan, ich nicht käuflich-Thread" sein.
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Das ist es doch bereits, wenn man die Tatsache akzeptiert das jeder seinen Preis hat
> Ich habe keine Million, werde sie vorraussichtlich auch nie besitzen...und das hat auch keinerlei Lockreize, da es mir ohne die Million bereits sehr gut geht (nicht im finanziellen Sinne)



Es ist weniger die Frage, dass jeder seinen Preis hat, und ich unterstelle der Diskussion wegen nun, dass diese Aussage ("jeder hat seinen Preis") nun negativ behaftet als unmoralisches Angebot gemeint ist, mehr sogar als Judas-Silberling-, sondern darum, dass es ein Job ist, so wie ihn jeder im Leben annimmt und Leistung gegen Gegenleistung erbringt.
Ein ganz normaler Vorgang.
Wenn man nun den Verzicht des Angelns gegen das Geld abwägt, ergibt sich -und das unterstelle ich nun an sich fast allen- ein ungeheuerlicher Mehrwert.
Deswegen werden dann doch die Angelsachen verschrottet und das Leben eben auf andere Weise genossen.


----------



## Dart (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Criss81 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hat doch mit deiner Meinung nichts zu tun, sondern mit der Ansage von DART,* dass meine Meinung in dem Thread zu kompliziert sei*.
> ...


----------



## gründler (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es ist weniger die Frage, dass jeder seinen Preis hat, und ich unterstelle der Diskussion wegen nun, dass diese Aussage ("jeder hat seinen Preis") nun negativ behaftet als unmoralisches Angebot gemeint ist, mehr sogar als Judas-Silberling-, sondern darum, dass es ein Job ist, so wie ihn jeder im Leben annimmt und Leistung gegen Gegenleistung erbringt.
> Ein ganz normaler Vorgang.
> Wenn man nun den Verzicht des Angelns gegen das Geld abwägt, ergibt sich -und das unterstelle ich nun an sich fast allen- ein ungeheuerlicher Mehrwert.
> Deswegen werden dann doch die Angelsachen verschrottet und das Leben eben auf andere Weise genossen.


 
 .......


----------



## Andal (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Natürlich würde ich die Knete nehmen und mit treuem Dackelblick den Verzicht geloben. Aber dann würde mir spontan einfallen, dass man für wenige hundert Euro sehr handgreifliche Menschen anheuern kann, die dann dem Psycho erklären, dass es für ihn wesentlich gesünder ist, das Experiment schlagartig zu vergessen.

*Aufs Angeln verzichten? Niemals!!!*


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Natürlich würde ich die Knete nehmen und mit treuem Dackelblick den Verzicht geloben. Aber dann würde mir spontan einfallen, dass man für wenige hundert Euro sehr handgreifliche Menschen anheuern kann, die dann dem Psycho erklären, dass es für ihn wesentlich gesünder ist, das Experiment schlagartig zu vergessen.
> 
> *Aufs Angeln verzichten? Niemals!!!*


 
Was kennst du denn für Leute??!! Brutal hier...


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



gründler schrieb:


> Nööööö.
> 
> Für einige ergibt sich kein Mehrwert weil sie eben beides haben Kohle und Spaß am Hobby,da lockt dann auch keine Millon.
> 
> Sorry hab das fast überlesen.Aber glaube selbst leutte die nix haben und so gut leben sagen Nein.



*quod erat demonstrandum*

...

meine Meinung deswegen:
Diskussions-Thread ohne Sinn:

Ja <-> Nein -Sagerei

mit der üblichen Tendenz der populischtisch motivierten Antwort nach Beifallhascherei ...

und nun drehen wir uns im Kreis ... #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@Gündler

Derzeitges Wohlbefinden und gutes Leben schließt nicht aus, Mehrwert anzustreben oder in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Darauf baut unsere Gesellschaft und eine Wirtschaft des Wachstums auf, das Streben nach Mehr

unpopulistsich zu sagen, aber allgemeingültig realexistent


----------



## aconaris (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

also ich verdiene nur "normales geld" und habe mir in der letzten zeit ne exist, ne fireblood combo, ne ul kombo mit ner luvias und weit mehr als 500 markenwobbler zusammengespart.wenn ich jetzt das geld und nicht das tackle hätte würd ich es sofort wieder dafür ausgeben!soll heißen ich würde das angeln für keinen preis der welt aufgeben. seit meinem 3 lebensjahr kribbeln mir die finger wenn ich wasser sehe und ich bin heute mit 37 jahren noch genau so aufgeregt wenn ich zum angeln fahr.2 wochen ohne rute im wasser ist die hölle und ich fang an meine kammer leer zu räumen und fummel an meinen rollen, ruten, und baits rum so das meine frau mich für verrückt hält.wenn ich so die meinungen der meisten hier lese dann frag ich mich ob sie dieses hobby, diese leidenschaft so empfinden wie ich!wenn nicht schade ihr verpasst was!und nochmal auch für 100 millionen würd ich keine 10 jahre auf dieses hobby verzichten!!!!!!!!#q


----------



## gründler (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

......


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich kenne hier einige die nach beifall schreien,aber immer nur um heißen brei reden,und sich so nach aussen bringen wie es das System hören will.
> 
> Aber lat je mal jut sein kann da net mit.
> 
> Jo und wenn die totale Inflation kommt,schnitz ich mir wieder Weidenstöcke.



Tja ... das System, das Beifall klatscht, liegt aber in der Öffentlichkeit des Boardes.

Sorry ... ich meinet: Was zu beweisen wäre #h

Ja, klar, dann angeln wir wieder Low end statt High tech 

und das Angeln dürfen wir, weil der Mehrwert, die leistungsgerechte Bezahlung ja hinfällig 

|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Zum Glück habe ich mehr als ein Hobby welches nicht wenig
kostet.Gebt mir eine halbe Million,dann könnt Ihr euch die Fische und die restliche Kohle teilen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da ich ja mehr Hobbys habe, werde ich mit dem Geld sehr viel anfangen können, der Verzicht aufs Angeln wäre marginal .





j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich mehr als ein Hobby welches nicht wenig
> kostet.Gebt mir eine halbe Million,dann könnt Ihr euch die Fische und die restliche Kohle teilen.:m
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:



#g  |schild-g


----------



## paul hucho (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Einmal Angler, immer Angler.

Igal was ich dafür bekommen würde.


----------



## gründler (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

......


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Einmal Angler, immer Angler.
> 
> Igal was ich dafür bekommen würde.


 
Da reden wir dann nochmal drüber wenn du deinen eigenen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten musst...


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Noch nie hat Geld jemanden wirklich im Herzen glücklich gemacht, zugegeben, genug davon zu haben ist ungemein beruhigend aber fast alle die auf kurzem Wege zu viel Geld gekommen sind damit nicht glücklich geworden.

Was nutzt einem alle Kohle dieser Welt, wenn man nicht damit umgehen kann und die wenigsten können es.


----------



## paul hucho (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@Barsch-Guru



OK


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Noch nie hat Geld jemanden wirklich im Herzen glücklich gemacht, zugegeben, genug davon zu haben ist ungemein beruhigend aber fast alle die auf kurzem Wege zu viel Geld gekommen sind damit nicht glücklich geworden.
> 
> Was nutzt einem alle Kohle dieser Welt, wenn man nicht damit umgehen kann und die wenigsten können es.


 


Steffen,#h

ich gebe dir grundsätzlich recht.Aber eine Antwort auf
die gestellte Frage wars nicht.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ines (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich brauch keine Million.
Ich lebe auch so ganz gut.

Zum guten Leben gehört für mich auch, die Freiheit zu tun, was mir Spaß macht.
Und diese Freiheit soll ich mir abkaufen lassen? Bin ich bekloppt?

Und überhaupt: Für das Geld, das ich verdiene, muss ich schon genug Zwänge auf mich nehmen. Und dann soll ich mich noch dem Zwang unterwerfen lassen, in meiner Freizeit nicht mehr das zu tun, was mir sehr viel Spaß macht? Dann kann ich ja gleich meine Seele verkaufen!


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Steffen,#h
> 
> ich gebe dir grundsätzlich recht.Aber eine Antwort auf
> die gestellte Frage wars nicht.
> ...



Oh... hab ich vergessen "NEIN" zu sagen 
Ich habe ein Haus, ich habe eine Frau die ich liebe und die mich liebt, ich hab 2 Kater die mir Mäuse ins Haus schleppen.

Wir hätten einige Sorgen weniger mit 1 Million im Rücken, hätten aber widerum andere Sorgen, Freunde bringt Dir eine Million höchstens falsche.

Nein, es ist gut wie es ist wenn es auch nicht immer schön ist aber so ist das Leben 





Ines schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine Million.
> Ich lebe auch so ganz gut.
> 
> Zum guten Leben gehört für mich auch, die Freiheit zu tun, was mir Spaß macht.
> ...



Eben #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine Million.
> Ich lebe auch so ganz gut.
> 
> Zum guten Leben gehört für mich auch, die Freiheit zu tun, was mir Spaß macht.
> ...




Superguter Post Ines!
Absolute Zustimmung!

Ein Hobby ist doch absolute Freiheit und kein Zwang.
Sonst ist's ja gar kein vernünftiges Hobby.|rolleyes

Ich würde auch für alles Geld der Welt mit keinem meiner Hobbies aufhören!


----------



## Nolfravel (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich sehe das so wie Ines.
Es ist mein Leben, und mein Leben sollte niemand so beeinflussen können, dass ich das, was ich am Liebsten mache, nämlich Angeln, nicht mehr machen darf.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Einmal Angler, immer Angler.
> 
> Igal was ich dafür bekommen würde.


 

Ich glaube, in 10 oder 20 Jahren wirst du es nicht mehr ganz so groß darstellen müssen ,
aber ansonsten bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. #6

Neige eh zu dezentem, ähemm, Übergewicht (gstandne Bayern würden jetzt sagen: Bist halt stabil gebaut ...), wenn ich nicht mehr arbeiten würde, würde ich außer Angeln wahrscheinlich gar nichts mehr tun und nach 5 Jahren könnte mich ein Kran mitsamt dem Sofa an Wasser verfrachten...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> ? Dann kann ich ja gleich meine Seele verkaufen!


 
So siehts aus...#6


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine Million.
> Ich lebe auch so ganz gut.
> 
> Zum guten Leben gehört für mich auch, die Freiheit zu tun, was mir Spaß macht.
> ...



2 möglichkeiten:
erste: ich nehme die kohle, besorge mir 5 1€ polen die mich beschützen und angel weiter
oder
zweitens: ich biete ihm meine seele an ( die ist eh dunkel und für nichts weiter zu gebrauchen) für 1 000 000 , gebe aber doch nicht das angeln auf.
wie ines schon sagt, das ganze leben besteht aus zwängen, da will ich wenigstens soweit es geht bei meinem hobby frei sein...
aber wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr mir jeder 100 € überweisen und ich gehe nur noch am we los    
wäre doch wenigstens ein mittelweg ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja gleich meine Seele verkaufen!




Ist deine Seele eine Schablone, eine Schablone namens Angeln oder doch mehr?

Starr und eingefahren, so dass man nicht erkennt, dass und was das Leben zusätzlich bieten kann?

Wenn JA: dann nimm die Million und erkenne, was das Leben noch zu bieten hat, wenn man sich mit der Million von Zwängen befreit ...auch wenn du dir das nun nicht vorstellen kannst;
ich wünsche es dir gerade deswegen diese spezielle Million von ganzen Herzen   #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine Million.
> Ich lebe auch so ganz gut.
> 
> Zum guten Leben gehört für mich auch, die Freiheit zu tun, was mir Spaß macht.
> ...



Da liest man diesen Thread und bildet sich eine Meinung und dann schreibt diese Frau einfach das, was man denkt. Sauerei.

Ich bin mit meinem Leben, meiner Familie und den Dingen die ich tun darf und tun muß, grundsätzlich zufrieden. Der Standart den ich habe ist zufriedenstellend und ich habe recht viele Freiheiten, die ich nutzen kann. Angeln ist ein teures Hobby, wenn ich nicht angeln würde dann könnte ich mir ein Reitpferd leisten. Will ich aber gar nicht, denn in Norwegen auf dem Wasser bin ich glücklich. Wenn ich in Dänemark abends ins Ferienhaus komme und meine Tochter ruft "Papa! Fische! Eine Orelle!" dann sind das wunderbare Momente in denen ich mich darauf freue irgendwann im Schaukelstuhl zu sitzen und die mittlerweile große Lütte kommt rein und sagt, "Schau mal Papa, eine Forelle," solche Momente kann ich doch nicht verkaufen, was bekomme ich denn vergleichbares?

Soziale Absicherung ist sicher wichtig, allerdings kann ich für mich sagen, dass ich mich und meine Familie abgesichert habe. Ich glaube nicht, das man glücklicher wird, wenn man mehr Geld hat. 

Eine Kunst im Leben ist von Zeit zu Zeit auch einfach mal zufrieden zu sein, mit den Dingen und den Möglichkeiten, die man eben individuell begrenzt hat. Alles andere hieße doch, unglücklich zu sein und das fände ich schlimm.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Uli, #h

diese Art der Zufriedenheit, wie du schreibst ist befriedigend, ist schön, für manche auch schön bequem,
aber auch trügerisch insofern, da sie Stillstand bedeutet.

Deine Worte "grundsätzlich" ...  "zufriedenstellend" ... sind doch aussagekräftig und diskussionswürdig.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ist deine Seele eine Schablone, eine Schablone namens Angeln oder doch mehr?
> 
> Starr und eingefahren, so dass man nicht erkennt, dass und was das Leben zusätzlich bieten kann?
> 
> ...



Dein Posting finde ich etwas - ja weiß ich nicht.

Ich glaube, dass du nicht verstanden hast, das es Ines weniger ums Angeln als solches, sondern um Freiheit geht.

Sicherlich gehört eine gesichterte Existenz auch zu den Voraussetzungen, die man braucht, um frei zu sein. Aber wer meint, dazu viel Geld zu brauchen, der tut mir aufrichtig leid.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Uli, #h
> 
> diese Art der Zufriedenheit, wie du schreibst ist befriedigend, ist schön, für manche auch schön bequem,
> aber auch trügerisch insofern, da sie Stillstand bedeutet.
> ...



Die Worte habe ich ja nun auch mit Bedacht gewählt. "Grundsätzlich" heißt, dass ich zufrieden bin. Ich finde, dass das ganz schön viel ist. Natürlich geht immer noch was mehr, aber nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich auf etwas anderes verzichte. Ich könnte mehr Geld verdienen, um ein größeres Auto zu fahren, exotische Länder zu bereisen, mir teure Klamotten zu kaufen oder meine Angeln mit Diamanten zu besetzen.
Wenn das aber bedeutet, dass ich für das was ich tun will, keine Zeit mehr habe, dann ist das für mich völlig sinnfrei. Gott sei Dank hat ja jeder für sich seine eigene individuelle Vorstellung vom Glück oder von dem was ihn zufrieden macht und Gott sei Dank entsteht daraus ja auch ein individuelles Leben, was jeder für sich leben muß oder darf, je nach Perspektive. Das einzige was zählt, dass ist doch wenn jemand für sich erkennt was für ihn elementar wichtig ist und jeden Tag oder zumindest die meisten Tage sagen kann: " Ich fühle mich wohl."


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich brauch keine Million.
> Ich lebe auch so ganz gut.
> 
> Zum guten Leben gehört für mich auch, die Freiheit zu tun, was mir Spaß macht.
> ...



Nun Ines, die allermeisten Menschen müssen doch für Ihren Lebensunterhalt arbeiten. Und davon wieder die meißten müssen sich ganz schön abstrampeln und Verzicht üben. 
Das grenzt die Möglichkeit zu angeln doch erheblich ein. Hat man dann noch andere Interessen, muss man die wenige freie Zeit auch noch aufteilen. 
Mit dem Zwang, das Angeln einzustellen erkauft man sich dann doch nur jede Menge Freiheit, für alle übrigen Interessen. 
Unterm Strich ein absolut genialer Deal für Lebensfreude und -qualität. 
Und diesen Deal sollte man ausschlagen ? Bin ich denn bekloppt. 

Trotzdem Schade, das es eine rein akademische Diskussion ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Na uli .. was ist mein Posting? 

Ich habe Ines gut verstanden und deswegen mein Psoting, hast du es  etwa nicht verstanden?

Es geht mir im Speziellen um Freiheit!


----------



## Ines (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Also, wer auf die Idee kommt, meine Seele als Schablone zu bezeichnen - und dabei offenbar völlig das mir so wichtige Wörtchen Freiheit überliest -, hat mich nicht verstanden. Und den verstehe ich auch nicht.#c#c#c

Und warum Zufriedenheit Stillstand bedeuten soll, leuchtet mir auch nicht ein. |kopfkrat (Kann vielleicht, muss aber nicht.)

Ja, und die große, große, vielfältige Freiheit, die man sich erkauft, wenn man auf eines, nämlich das Angeln verzichtet, die erinnert mich doch stark an die Freiheit im Paradies: 
"Von allem dürft ihr essen, nur vom Baum der Erkenntnis nicht." Das hat schon damals nicht funktioniert, weil dieses eine Verbot alle anderen Freiheiten überschattet hat - und schließlich gebrochen wurde.


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Also, wer auf die Idee kommt, meine Seele als Schablone zu bezeichnen - und dabei offenbar völlig das mir so wichtige Wörtchen Freiheit überliest -, hat mich nicht verstanden. Und den verstehe ich auch nicht.#c#c#c
> 
> Und warum Zufriedenheit Stillstand bedeuten soll, leuchtet mir auch nicht ein. |kopfkrat (Kann vielleicht, muss aber nicht.)
> 
> ...



in wenigen worten alles gesagt was man dazu sagen kann#6


----------



## Gardenfly (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich bekomme nicht sonderlich viel Geld für meine Arbeit, aber kein Geld der Welt reicht aus das ich eine Leidenschaft aufgebe.

Wer keine "Fehlzeit" in sein Angelleben zwischen den 18 und 25 Lebensjahren vorweisen kann, wird genauso denken.


----------



## Ines (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Eins stimmt natürlich, Ralle - Uli und ich gehören schon zu den saturierten verbeamteten Abgesicherten, da tönt es sich schon leichter daher, dass man die Million nicht braucht.
Aber ich wünsche mir für mich selbst, dass ich das genauso denken und schreiben würde, wenn ich mehr knapsen müsste.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Na uli .. was ist mein Posting?



Das hat Ines ja schon gesagt.


----------



## matchbox (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Millionen, papperlapapp!
Ich hab als Jugendlicher für Bier aufgehört zu angeln :g


----------



## Ines (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



> Ich hab als Jugendlicher für Bier aufgehört zu angeln :g


 
Das ist doch auch schön. Damit hast du damals deine Prioritäten gesetzt. Dann war das Bier eben wichtiger.


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

da sieht man mal wie wichtig bier für bdie entwicklung eines jugendlichens bsein kann  
trotz des verzichtes aufs angel für bier ist ja doch noch ein anständiger mensch aus die geworden der jetzt wohl beiden zu schätzen weiss... bier und angeln #6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

würd ich NIE machen...bin so zu frieden wies is....und ich lass mir von KEINEM die freiheit nehmen angeln zu gehn....ein grund dafür wär zum beispiel dass es das beste zum entspannen für mich is


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Also, wer auf die Idee kommt, meine Seele als Schablone zu bezeichnen - und dabei offenbar völlig das mir so wichtige Wörtchen Freiheit überliest -, hat mich nicht verstanden. Und den verstehe ich auch nicht.#c#c#c
> 
> Und warum Zufriedenheit Stillstand bedeuten soll, leuchtet mir auch nicht ein. |kopfkrat (Kann vielleicht, muss aber nicht.)
> 
> ...



Das mit der "Schablone" war nicht persönlich gemeint #h .. und ich glaube fast, dass ich mich unglückerweise missverständlioch ausgedrückt habe ...

meine Intention war eine andere ...


aber zur Freiheit im Paradies:

es gab nicht wirklich eine Steigerung zum bestehenden Zustand, nur das Verbot mit negativen Konsequenzen bei Nichteinhaltung.
Hier aber ist die Ausgangssituation doch anders.

Zufriedenheit bedeutet Stillstand, weil es zu Bequemlichkeit führen kann, fast auch zu Trägheit, Vorhandenes zu pflegen, anstatt Aufbruch zu neuen Erfahrungen und Erkenntnissen.
Das bedeutet nicht Mangel an Glück, aber doch eine gewisse Einengung für anderes.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mit dem Zwang, das Angeln einzustellen erkauft man sich dann doch nur jede Menge Freiheit, für alle übrigen Interessen.
> Unterm Strich ein absolut genialer Deal für Lebensfreude und -qualität.
> Und diesen Deal sollte man ausschlagen ? Bin ich denn bekloppt.



Danke #6 ... meine Rede #h


----------



## Seefliege (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

|wavey:

@ Ines;

" ... Ich brauch keine Million. Ich lebe auch so ganz gut ..."

meinung meinung, trifft auf mich genauso zu ... #6 geld ist soundso langweilig ... |gaehn:

@ Ralle 24;

" ... Mit dem Zwang, das Angeln einzustellen erkauft man sich dann doch nur jede Menge Freiheit, für alle übrigen Interessen ..."

wie ein bekannter von mir kürzlich sagte, außer angeln und ein bisschen sport mache ich eigentlich nichts ... :g coole einstellung wie ich finde ...  ich will eigentlich auch nichts anderes machen. habe ja sogar 41 jahre gebraucht, um tatsächlich noch zu heiraten. und keinen fisch, was einige meiner kumpels sicherlich verwundert hat ... :m

@ Toni 1962;

" ... Zufriedenheit ... bedeutet nicht Mangel an Glück, aber doch eine gewisse Einengung für anderes ..."

mangel an glück mit sicherheit nicht. wie denn auch, wenn man "zufrieden" ist? |kopfkrat aber auch die erkenntnis, endlich in sich selbst zu ruhen und nicht ständig zu versuchen, seine identität zu erneuern. letztendlich auch die abkehr vom allgegenwärtigen prinzip: "höher, schneller, weiter ..." das angeln bietet mir eine derartige komplexität, welche eigentlich jedes jahr auf's neue grundlegende veränderungen zulässt. ein zwangsläufiges versinken im mittelmaß durch fehlenden wettbewerb ist somit nicht zu befürchten und wäre rein charakterbezogen. heute sind doch fast alle menschen irgendwelche fachidioten, die sich mit wenigen sachen richtig gut auskennen und mit dem rest herzlich wenig anfangen können. wer es doch versuchen sollte die welt ganzheitlich zu verstehen, wird aufgrund der informationsflut schnell an die grenzen seines verstandes stossen ... das internet verschafft uns zwar ein hohes maß an schnellen und reichhaltigen informationen, dass hilft dem einzelnen aber herzlich wenig, wenn er sich in zu vielen dingen verzettelt.

wir wissen zwar heute fast alles, aber verstehen es nicht ... |kopfkrat

und genau das führt dann zu mittelmass, da man ja sachen, die man nicht versteht, auch nicht wirklich richtig gut machen kann. ich angele nun schon seit 30 jahren und habe nicht viel anderes gemacht. auf diesen erfahrungsschatz würde ich in meinem realen leben niemals verzichten. #d

also ich würde die million auch links liegen lassen ... |abgelehn


----------



## Ines (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Also - wenn ich mal wieder angeln gehen könnte, dann wäre ich zufrieden...





...jedenfalls für eine gewisse Zeit. Und dann wäre ich wieder unzufrieden - 





...bis ich wieder angeln gehen kann. Und wenn ich dann einen Fisch fange, bin ich sehr zufrieden.



Aber nur kurz, denn ich will ja den nächsten fangen.

Und so weiter und so weiter.
Das Leben ist eine Abfolge von Spannung und Entspannung, von Jagd und Feier. Das eine wäre ohne das andere nichts.
Und darum bin ich eben auch nur manchmal zufrieden...#c#h|supergri


----------



## Fischhaker (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

|znaika:Ich nehme meine Angel mit ins Grab!|stolz:|muahah:


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Also - wenn ich mal wieder angeln gehen könnte, dann wäre ich zufrieden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




besser manchmal zufrieden als nie.
und das mit dem zufrieden sein für eine bestimmte zeit ist ja auch ganz  ok, dann ist die freunde über einen gefangenen fisch ( und der damit wiedergefundenen zufriedenheit) doch doppelt schön)


----------



## Tino (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

*Aufs angeln verzichten,nur wegen Geld???**Niemals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Geld kann keine Leidenschaft ersetzen.

Zumindest nicht bei mir.*


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Das Leben ist eine Abfolge von Spannung und Entspannung, von Jagd und Feier. Das eine wäre ohne das andere nichts.


 

DAFÜR könnt ich dich knuddeln, Ines!
#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Jagen und Feiern, klingt gut!


----------



## angelpfeife (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

1 Mio Tacken? Ich glaub Tiger Woods hat für seine "Bekanntschaften" mehr gebraucht - und das würde mir der Verzicht Wert sein. Aber mal ernst: "nur" eine Millionen? Da müsste ich ernsthaft überlegen|kopfkrat


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

hmm, wegen 1 million aufhören ?????????
ok, wäre ne überlegung wert, dann hätte ich wenigstens die hälfte des geldes wieder raus das für das angel bisher weg gegangen ist :q

aber im ernst , wenn da wirklich einer stehen würde mit dem geld in der hand würden wohl 95 % mit dem angeln aufhören.
das schöne ist aber das geld weder glücklich macht angeln aber schon.
geld macht dich nicht gesund - angeln ist aber gut für die nerven 
geld allein macht auch nicht glücklich - ne schöne schleie im morgengrauen macht mich persöhnlich schon glücklich.
und zu guter letzt, ich kann kein geld der welt mitnehmen auf die letzte reise, da bleibt mir auch nichts von .....


----------



## Ines (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich knuddel zurück, Meise!|supergri#h


----------



## Tippmeister (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Cool,
ich nehme die Million #hund gehe ab diesem Zeitpunkt nur noch fischen u#and nicht mehr angeln#:


----------



## Tino (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Tippmeister schrieb:


> Cool,
> ich nehme die Million #hund gehe ab diesem Zeitpunkt nur noch fischen u#and nicht mehr angeln#:




Raffiniert......#6


----------



## DerAngler93 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich gebe Ihnen, sagen wir..., eine Million Euro bar auf die Hand, und sie werden niemals mehr im Leben eine Angelrute anfassen!"
> 
> 
> Und nun erzählt, wie würdet ihr euch entscheiden?



Geld nehmen und im nächsten Angelshop für den nächsten Angeltrip einkaufen 

Ne im ernst würde es sofort annehmen. da gibt es schon ne Schmerzensgrenze für mich und die liegt weit uner 1millionen


----------



## teilzeitgott (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Tippmeister schrieb:


> Cool,
> ich nehme die Million #hund gehe ab diesem Zeitpunkt nur noch fischen u#and nicht mehr angeln#:



sowas abgezocktes #6|stolz:#6:vik:|schild-g


----------



## bobbl (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich würde nein sagen, ich weiß nämlich, dass ich jetzt zufrieden bin und ein tolles Hobby habe.
Ich glaube nicht, dass mich ein Haufen Geld glücklicher machen würde; ich habe alles was ich brauche.


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich würde mir fast alles nehmen lassen, aber niemals die Angelei! NIE!!!

Und von selbst aufhören, das geht auch nicht wirklich! Und wenn doch: Angeln ist wie harte Drogen - die Rückfallgefahr ist hoch....|rolleyes


----------



## Elbfischer3 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hallo,

viele hier würden das Geld nehmen, um sich Zeit zu erkaufen. Nur mal angenommen, man hätte die Zeit - irgendwann würde es einen überkommen. Ist es nicht schon schlimm genug bei dem Wetter wieder dem Frühling entgegenzublicken, um endlich wieder unserem schönen Hobby nachzugehen. Das Geld würde auf den ersten Blick glücklich machen, aber was ein leidenschaftlicher Angler ist, dem würde etwas fehlen - jedenfalls mir würde es so gehen. Bei einer Million Euro von den Zinsen leben - neeeeeee das halte ich für unmöglich. Bei der vielen Freizeit müsste man ja das Nichtangeln mit anderen Dingen kompensieren. Bei noch 30-50 Lebensjahren wären das im Jahr gerade mal ein normales Jahresbruttogehalt, was übrig bleibt - mehr Feizeit = mehr Ausgaben (so ist es nunmal). Das Kapital wäre also relativ schnell aufgefressen. Spätestens dann würden sich einige in den Allerwertesten beißen. Die Frage könnte also auch heißen "Heute was bekommen und später dafür draufzahlen". Mit dieser Idee machen übrigens viele Einzelhändler gerade Kasse. Heute genießen - morgen zahlen! Solche Ideen bringen auch Millionen - also lieber mal eine gute Idee umsetzen und so ne Million machen (oder nen Teil davon), als diesem Seelenhandel zu verfallen.

Ich sag ganz klar zum Thema:

_NEIN!!!_


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Miepol schrieb:


> |wavey:
> 
> @ Ines;
> 
> ...



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Bisschen schade, dass ich keine Umfrage mit angehängt habe. Bin doch überrascht, dass sehr viele die Mille nehmen würden.
Hätte ich, ehrlich gesagt, gar nicht so erwartet.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hab mal ne Umfrage drangehängt. Sollte das nicht erwünscht sein, lösch ich das wieder.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Äh, irgendjemand hat sich gleich erbarmt, das noch zu tun?
#c
Egal, ich stimme jedenfalls mit NEIN
:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@miepol

zu dem part, den du an mich gerichtet hast:

Recourcen zu gewinnen, um Alternatives zu fördern, bedeutet nicht, seine Identität zu erneuern.
Im Gegenteil sogar, man kann diese vorhandene ausbauen.

Das Prinzip "höher, weiter, schneller ..." ist somit nicht gemeint, wenn man mit der Verwendung der Recourcen dann auch auf gleicher Ebene bleibt, also nur eine horizontale Verlagerung, nicht vertikal.

Damit ist auch die Diskussion um Mittelmaß für mich nicht relevant, denn es geht nicht um qualitative Betrachtung.

Neugierde ist für mich die Triebfeder des Lebens, wenn ich nicht mehr neugierig bin, bin ich tot.

Aber dein Posting ist eine schöne und interessante Erklärung deiner persönlichen Ablehnung des Geldes. #h


----------



## Nichtsnutz (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

guten morgen,
ich würde die mio nicht haben wollen ,weder für´s angeln aufgeben noch für irgend etwas anderes was ich mit leidenschaft tue. *niemals.* und das kommt daher ,weil ich mich noch gut an meine zeit während der ausbildung erinnere,als ich meine letzten 0,87 pfennige von der bank geholt habe um mir etwas zu essen kaufen zu können.um ja nicht das konto zu überziehen und schulden zu machen.
aber wir hatten ein geiles leben und haben so viele dinge getan ohne geld zu besitzen.ähnliche situationen haben wahrscheinlich die meisten von uns schon erlebt,denn die wenigsten werden reich geboren und haben trostdem spass in ihrer jugend.
naja,nachdem ich dann 15 jahre im aussendienst tätig war und gutes geld verdient habe konnte ich mir ziemlich viele dinge kaufen . aber die freude darüber wurde immer weniger.
irgendwann hatte ich dann nur noch die sorge mich darum zu kümmern das das geld nie weniger wird oder abhanden kommt.stress pur der krank macht.jetzt habe ich meinen beruf aufgeben und bin mit weniger viel glücklicher.
ich kann machen was ich möchte ohne irgendwelche zwänge .ich lasse meine haare lang wachsen und laufe mit 3 tagebart durch die gegend und das ist viel mehr wert als 1 mio,nur die grossbuchstaben und die rechtschreibung muss ich mir sparen ,aber das ist hoffentlich zu verkraften.
p.s. 1 mio habe ich auch nie besessen,was für ein *Glück*
aber ich kann es auch niemanden verdenken der eine familie
ernähren muss ,wenn er darüber nachdenkt die mio zu nehmen
mfg der nichtsnutz


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hi,
es gibt auf der Welt so viel andere Dinge die auch Spaß machen , ich kann nicht verstehen wie sich hier so mancher aufs angeln versteift.
Ich bin den Sommer über jeden Tag auf oder am Wasser , angele leidenschaftlich gerne aber ich kenne genug andere Dinge die mir auch Spaß machen.
Mir bedeutet Angeln wirklich sehr viel , aber ich könnte auch darauf verzichten wenns denn sein müsste.
Viel wichtiger ist mir eine intakte Beziehung , aber das kann vielleicht auch nur der verstehen der ebenfalls in einer lebt und viele Dinge mit Frau oder Freundin gemeinsam unternimmt.

Ich habe hier bei manchen den Eindruck das sie sich fürs angeln entscheiden würden wenn die Frau sie vor die Entscheidung stellen würden , hör auf zu Angeln oder ich lasse mich scheiden  
Na ja , ich habe das Glück , für manche wohl auch unverständlich das ich es als Glück bezeichne das meine Freundin mich sehr oft zum angeln begleitet 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Seefliege (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

|wavey: @ Toni 1962;

" ... Das Prinzip "höher, weiter, schneller ..." ist somit nicht gemeint, wenn man mit der Verwendung der Recourcen dann auch auf gleicher Ebene bleibt, also nur eine horizontale Verlagerung, nicht vertikal ..."

ich denke zu verstehen, was du meinst. #6 meine neugier ist halt sehr stark auf die angelei bezogen. da ich dabei auch die welt bereisen kann, ist das (für mich) interessant genug ...

man kann ja das angenehme (angeln) mit dem nützlichen (urlaub) verbinden. |rolleyes


----------



## Nichtsnutz (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

das einzige wofür ich alles aufgeben würde ,ist das glück und die gesundheit von meinem sohn. alles andere ist sowas von unwichtig.
mfg


----------



## olaf70 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Für `ne Million aufhören zu angeln?
Ich bin doch nicht bescheuert ! 
Die Hälfte holen sich schon mal Finanzamt, Bank,Gläubiger und Exfrauen.
Dann hat man schlagartig einen Haufen neue "Freunde". Aufhören zu arbeiten und von den Zinsen leben ist auf die Dauer auch ein wenig mager, außerdem habe ich da auch gar keine Lust zu. 
Und beim nächsten Börsencrash... Zack ist die Kohle weg!
Und dann...?


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich glaube, manch einer schätzt das nicht richtig ein.

Eine Million hört sich erst mal gewaltig viel an, ist es aber im Grunde nicht. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn man noch jung ist und lange davon leben möchte. Auch und schon gar nicht, wenn man Kinder hat.

Da ist auch nix mit dicken Autos oder sonstigem Luxuskram. Die Million ist lediglich der Zinsbringer, mit dem man ein bescheidenes Leben führen kann. Nicht arm, nicht reich. 
Eine Million ermöglicht ein Leben ohne oder mit gelegentlicher Arbeit, oder mit einem kleinen Job, der mehr Zeit zum Leben lässt. 

Und dieses Leben besteht eben nicht nur aus angeln. 
Ich kenne ein paar wirklich fanatische Angler, die für ihr Hobby sehr viel Geld ausgeben. Einer fährt zweimal im Jahr zum Big Game angeln in ferne Länder. Während des Jahres schuftet er sich mit Nebenjobs kaputt, um das Geld für diese Reisen zu bekommen. 
Er erholt sich quasi beim Big Game von der Arbeit die er gehabt hat, um sich diese Reise erlauben zu können. Irgendwie seltsam. 


Für mich würde sich jedenfalls wohlstandsmäßig nichts zum Vorteil ändern, aber ich könnte viel mehr leben.


----------



## neele (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Also ich würde die Million unter diesen Umständen nicht haben wollen, denn was soll ich mit dem Geld, wenn ich es nicht für Dinge verwenden kann, die ich gern tun möchte. 
Im übrigen reicht eine Million nicht aus für ein sorgenfreies Leben ( sicherlich auch eine frage des Alters ).

Gruß neele


----------



## Pikepauly (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@Kohlmeise

Du hast aber auch wirklich ne ausgeprägte Fantasie und denkst Dir wirklich schöne Geschichten aus. Wegen der Million. Nee, ich nehm sie nicht. Angeln ist mir wichtiger als Geld und ne Million selber zu verdienen ist zwar auch nicht mal eben so legal gemacht aber auch keine Sache die nun ewig dauern muss.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> ne Million selber zu verdienen ist zwar auch nicht mal eben so legal gemacht aber auch keine Sache die nun ewig dauern muss.



Es geht doch um eine zusätzliche Million :m


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

was ist denn jetzt mit der million ???
ich war 5 monate nicht angeln.... das dürfte doch wohl wenigstens 1000 € wert sein oder nicht ???


----------



## Ines (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



> Ich habe hier bei manchen den Eindruck das sie sich fürs angeln entscheiden würden wenn die Frau sie vor die Entscheidung stellen würden , hör auf zu Angeln oder ich lasse mich scheiden


 
Angeln oder Ehepartner? 
Das ist in der Tat eine interessante Fragestellung, die meines Erachtens die Frage nach der Million noch mal toppt (und vielleicht in gar nicht so wenigen Fällen noch realistischer ist): Würdest du dich für dein Hobby (bzw. deine Angelleidenschaft) scheiden lassen oder deinem Ehepartner/deiner Ehepartnerin zuliebe das Angeln aufgeben?


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Angeln oder Ehepartner?
> Das ist in der Tat eine interessante Fragestellung, die meines Erachtens die Frage nach der Million noch mal toppt (und vielleicht in gar nicht so wenigen Fällen noch realistischer ist): Würdest du dich für dein Hobby (bzw. deine Angelleidenschaft) scheiden lassen oder deinem Ehepartner/deiner Ehepartnerin zuliebe das Angeln aufgeben?



also ich kenne auf anhieb sicher 20 leute die sich für die hälfte scheiden lassen würden und alle hobbys die sie haben dafür aufgeben würden.
ich würde meine partnerin für kein geld der welt aufgeben, obwohl das ne menge leichter machen würde ( kein, schatz, was ich noch sagern wollte , ich bin am we beim angeln ).
und es würde sicher auch ne menge geld und nerven sparen ( zum besseren verständniss, wir haben 3 pferde und die kosten nerven und nochmehr geld  )
aber wir haben uns geeinigt..... habe meine bessere hälfte zum angeln gebracht, leidenschaftliche hartcore twisterin die jeden zander zum zittern bringt, und sie hat mich zum reiten gebracht..hartcoretrottel der jedes pferd zum zittern bring 
paßt schon so, jeder kann seinem hobby nachgehen wenn er will, alleine oder zusammen, also ich finde, da kann mir eine million nichts bieten was ich nicht schon habe.


----------



## Borg (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Die Frage mit der Trennung vom Partner finde ich noch einfacher als die mit der Millionen. Warum sollte meine Partnerin denn von mir verlangen mit dem Angeln aufzuhören? Wenn meine Partnerin meine Hobbys nicht akzeptiert, ist es leider die falsche Partnerin und dann soll sie hin, wo der Pfeffer wächst. Ein Hobby ist ja ein Teil von mir und ich habe bestimmte Hobbys, weil es Dinge sind, die mich interessieren, glücklich machen und bei denen ich inneren Ausgleich finde...Also man kann Dinge auch unnötig kompliziert machen!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Angeln oder Ehepartner?
> Das ist in der Tat eine interessante Fragestellung, die meines Erachtens die Frage nach der Million noch mal toppt (und vielleicht in gar nicht so wenigen Fällen noch realistischer ist): Würdest du dich für dein Hobby (bzw. deine Angelleidenschaft) scheiden lassen oder deinem Ehepartner/deiner Ehepartnerin zuliebe das Angeln aufgeben?



INES #h
Toppen wir das nochmals und fragen, wieviele Partner/Partnerinnen sich scheiden lassen, wenn jemand auf eine Million wegen SEINES Hobbys verzichtet. |rolleyes


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> INES #h
> Toppen wir das nochmals und fragen, wieviele Partner/Partnerinnen sich scheiden lassen, wenn jemand auf eine Million wegen SEINES Hobbys verzichtet. |rolleyes



geile frage toni 

aber ich frage mich, warum soll ich mich für 1 million unglücklich machen, damit mein/e partner/in glücklich ist wegen des geldes ?????


----------



## Ines (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Borg, du hast recht.

Toni, das ist die nächste Schraubendrehung. Es wird immer skurriler.
Mal gucken, was als nächstes kommt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Toni, das ist die nächste Schraubendrehung. Es wird immer skurriler.



Nein Ines ... wenn auch provokant und überspitzt, aber nicht unrealistisch ausgedrückt,  bewege ich mich immer noch in der Ausgangssituation ... ganz eng darinnen sogar mit !


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Borg, du hast recht.
> 
> Toni, das ist die nächste Schraubendrehung. Es wird immer skurriler.
> Mal gucken, was als nächstes kommt.



also es gibt ja immer noch ein skurriler 
man könnte natürlich auch noch fragen, welcher partnerin/ partner würde für 1 million mit unserem hobby anfangen und jeden tag angeln gehen obwohl er/sie das angeln haßt wie die pest   
aber ich glaube wir weichen vom urthema ein ganz klein wenig ab.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ines schrieb:


> Borg, du hast recht.
> 
> Toni, das ist die nächste Schraubendrehung. Es wird immer skurriler.
> Mal gucken, was als nächstes kommt.




Öhhh........

Wer würde sich für eine Million von seinem/ seiner Partner/in trennen ??

Ich glaub, wir sollten aufhören. |rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Keine Frage, vor allen Dingen müßte ich dann nicht mehr nächtelang angeln gehen wenn ich den Drachen endlich los wäre!


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Keine Frage, vor allen Dingen müßte ich dann nicht mehr nächtelang angeln gehen wenn ich den Drachen endlich los wäre!




auch mal ne geile frage für nen theard.... " gehst du auch zum angeln um ruhe vor deiner frau zu habern ????? "


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hi,
ich würde mich für nichts auf der Welt von meiner Freundin trennen. 
Da könnte man mir viel Geld und zusätzlich noch ein paar  Playboy Häschen bieten.
Warum auch , sie geht mit mir angeln , Bootfahren und wir haben auch sonst ne menge Spaß zusammen.
Zudem verbringen wir mehr oder weniger den ganzen Tag zusammen und das jetzt fast 12 Jahre .
Ach ja , ich bin eben ein Weichei , aber ein verdammt glückliches |supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Holländer halt, ohne Worte!#h


----------



## DerAngler93 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

hab auch erst mit ja gestimmt, dann aber nachgedacht. 1 Millionen ist im grunde genommen nicht viel. Grade für mich als 16-Jähriger. Also aufhören mit Arbeiten ist nicht unbedingt. Außerdem dabb hab ich sehr viel zeit die ich mit angeln verbringen würde, darf ich aber nicht, also wie soll man den tag rumkriegen |kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> also wie soll man den tag rumkriegen |kopfkrat


Hi,
du bist 16 und weist nicht wie du den Tag ohne angeln rumbekommen sollst.#q
Sorry, aber in dem Alter habe ich meine Rute gerne aus der Hand gegeben |supergri
Ansonsten , Freunde ? Party ? , man , da gibt es so viele Dinge die auch noch Spaß machen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kärnten Angler (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

heyheyhey, eine Mille ist ein Haufen Geld!

Damit kann man Hausbauen, Auto kaufen, Segelboot kaufen und die Pension is auch gesichert! Daneben noch kamot arbeiten und das Leben lebt sich auch ohne angeln sehr angenehm!  

Wenn ich jetz mal von 1800€ netto pro Monat ausgehe, was ja schon nicht übel ist, braucht man *40* Jahre um eine Million zu erarbeiten - ohne einen Cent ausgeben zu können.

Also bei klarem nachdenken bin ich mir sicher, dass ich ein Hobby verschmerzen könnte, auch wenn es vlt. sogar das liebste Hobby ist.

Von der Partnerin trennen geht gar nicht für Geld! :vik:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Es gibt manche - und es nicht wenige - Menschen, die eine ganz tragende und grundlegende Charaktereigenschaft aufweisen: Die Faulheit.

Und ich zähle mich definitv dazu !

Das hat mit beruflichem Engagement oder gar dem Temperament (beides meine ich, in ausreichendem  Maße zu besitzen) überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Aber wenn der Arbeitstag gelaufen ist, hab ich oft aber so was von gar keinem Bock mehr auf irgendwas - außer aufs Angeln.

Ich glaube, wenn ich nicht mehr arbeiten müsste, ich würde irgendwie eldendig vergammeln.... Und wenn ich dann nicht mehr angeln dürfte, wäre alles zu spät. Die paar Sachen, wegen derer ich den Hintern hochkriegen würde (Teich buddeln, See pachten, See mit Holzhütte kaufen, See mit Holzhütte und _Angel_steg....|bigeyes, da ist es ja schon wieder das vermaledeite Wort...), laufen eh nur darauf hinaus, mein schönstes aller Hobbies auszuüben...

Deswegen passt´s schon so, wie es ist. Wie hat es ein Kumpel aus der Karibik mal so schön doziert: "8 Hours sleep, 8 hours work, 8 hours party", dann sei die Welt schon in Ordnung.

Kann mich dem nur anschließen...#6


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Moin moin,

Ich angel ja nun schon über 30 Jahre. 30 Jahre in denen das eine oder andere Hobby links liegen blieb. Hab da noch so manches auf der Liste was ich gern machen würde. Fehlt nur Zeit und  das liebe Geld.
Letzendlich , klarer Fall für mich , her mit der Penunse und dann werden andere Dinge damit finanziel sichergestellt!!!


----------



## Borg (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> hab auch erst mit ja gestimmt, dann aber nachgedacht. 1 Millionen ist im grunde genommen nicht viel.



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...in welcher Welt lebst Du denn? Leg die mal alleine nur mit pisseligen 4% per Anno an..Dann kannst Du Dir mal ausrechnen, was das alleine an Zinsen sind. In der Regel legt man so einen Betrag aber mit einer höheren Dividende an, aber selbst wenn Du dann noch vom Ertrag das abziehst, was der Fiskus an Steuern haben will, da haste vermutlich immer noch mehr im Monat, als Du irgendwann mit ehrlicher Arbeit verdienen wirst .....und dann haste noch keinen Cent von der Millionen angerührt! 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

klar ist ne million nicht wenig, aber rechnen wir mal aus.. gehen wir mal vorsichtig davon aus das die meisten hier so um die 40 sind, durchschnitt, soll ja uch nur als  beispiel dienen.
dann haben wir noch um die 35 jahre zu leben( hoffentlich)

miete+nebenkosten sagen wir mal  600€ sind bei 35 jahren 252000 €
essen und trinken + telefon nochmal das selbe, wieder 252000€
tanken, auto, versicherungen+ urlaub nochmal 252000
da es sich ja bei der million auch um keinen steuerfreien gewinn hält sondern um einer art bezahlung für eine leistung, würden ja auch noch die steuern davon abgezogen werden  
kurz und gut.... scheiß auf die kohle.. was habe ich davon?
meine freiheit und die schönen momente beim angeln sind unbezahlbar.
ich habe tolle menschen beim angeln kennengelernt und viel viel spaß gehabt.
das ganze leben besteht aus zwängen und verpflichtungen und der bereitschaft auf einiges zu verzichten weil es nicht immer so geht wie man möchte.
da lasse ich mir meine freiheit nicht nehmen angeln zu gehen, für kein geld der welt.
würde mir auch nie sagen lassen mit welcher frau ich zusammen sein soll oder nicht, auch da ist geld nicht alles.
aber ich finde es gut das viele das geld haben wollen, meinen segen habt ihr, werdet glücklich und ich habe mehr platz beim angeln und meine plätze sind am we wieder nicht so oft besetzt 
ich werde in eure traurigen gesichter sehen wenn ihr von der brücke am fluss auf den forellenangler herunter guckt der sich über einen schönen fisch freut.
was ist ne mille gegen ein trauriges herz ? 
ausserdem, ein wirklicher angler der süchtig nach dem ganzen drum und dran ist wird die frage nach dem geld eh mit nein beantworten, den leuten geht es auch nicht ums fangen, sondern um das angeln an sich.


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hi,
ich möchte die 28 User die sich bisher gegen die Kohle entschieden haben mal sehen wenn so ein Geldkoffer vor ihnen steht  
Klar , jetzt einfach zu sagen , nee, ich nehme die Kohle nicht, mag im Moment sehr einfach sein , aber wenn die Kohle auf dem Tisch liegt sieht das schon anders aus 
Ich würde darauf wetten das 90% umkippen und die Kohle nehmen wenn sie morgen bei ihnen auf dem Tisch liegt.

Ich kann auch verstehen das man angeln mit Freiheit verbindet , aber es gibt ne Menge andere Dinge die auch Spaß machen und wenn ich dann noch 1 Million im Rücken habe könnte ich mir sehr gut ein anderes Hobby suchen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

also mir kann kein anderes hobby das angeln ersetzen, ich bin süchtig nach angeln, ich werde schon unausstehlich wenn ich nicht angeln gehen kann weil alles zugefroren ist oder meterhohe eisschollen auf dem wasser sind.
vielleicht hast du sogar recht das einige umkippen, aber bitte mal ehrlich, es ist nur scheißgeld, nix anderes.
wir angeln alle hier, also gehe ich mal davon aus da das angeln ja auch kein total billiges hobby ist, das hier alle einen gewissen standard im leben erreicht haben oder noch erreichen wollen.
für mich ist angeln freiheit.. und ich lasse mich eben nicht zwingen geld zu nehmen um etwas zu unterlassen was ich vom ganzen herzen liebe.
ich lebe auch so ganz gut, die arbeit nervt, aber sie tötet mich nicht, ich habe was zu essen, ein dach überm kopf und kann mir sogar leisten 2 haustiere plus pferde zu haben, also geht es mir gut... ich bin nicht reich.. habe keinen großen luxus, aber den vorteil das machen zu dürfen was ich liebe( angel) und nicht käuflich zu sein.
geld verdirbt den charaker... also falls man einen hat


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hi,
ich sehe das etwas anders , für mich ist es eben nur angeln und das obwohl 
ich im Sommer jeden Tag auf oder am dem Wasser bin, jetzt im Winter vielleicht 2 oder 3 mal die Woche.
Es gibt aber noch unzählige andere Dinge die mir Spaß machen und daher kann ich nicht verstehen warum sich einige so aufs angeln versteifen .
Wenns der Aufenthalt am Wasser ist dann gehe ich eben Boot fahren , Jetski , tauchen oder schwimmen.
Angele ich weil ich unbedingt Fisch fangen möchte ?
Laut Aussage der meisten hier nicht , sondern weil sie draußen in der Natur sein wollen.
Aber jeder so wie er möchte , mir ist es eben unbegreiflich das jemand sein Leben so vom Angeln abhängig machen möchte , bei so manchem habe ich den Eindruck das es nichts anderes schönes auf dieser Welt gibt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kampfler (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ich würde darauf wetten das 90% umkippen und die Kohle nehmen wenn sie morgen bei ihnen auf dem Tisch liegt.



So auch mal mein Senf dazu. 
Aus momentaner Sicht sage ich "Jain!" wie Du schon sagst: Wenn die Kohle real vor mir liegt würde ich wahrscheinlich schwach werden. Im Augenblick ist ein solches Angebot für mich rein fiktiv und daher das Hobby Angeln greifbarer als die Million, weshalb ich es nicht aufgeben würde? #c  
Es ist aber auch durchaus verständlich, wenn nicht jeder Angler für ne Million aufhört. Entscheidend ist doch die aktuelle materielle Situation, in der man sich befindet. (Äußere Zwänge: Materielles, Familie und oder Freunde beinflussen einen ja auch nicht unerheblich).
Meiner Meinung nach kommt es doch nicht darauf an, ob man für *eine Million *aufhört, sondern für welche Summe? Irgend einen Preis hat jeder Mensch, denn für jeden Geldbeutel gibt es auch einen Markt.

Gruß #h


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

geld wird total überbewertet, wie gesagt, mir geht es es gut habe zu essen und trinken, ein dach über den kopf,,,, ich kann auf die million verzichten.
habt nichts damit zu tun das ich ne million nicht haben möchte, aber eben nicht um den preis das ich sagen muß entweder oder.


----------



## DerAngler93 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> du bist 16 und weist nicht wie du den Tag ohne angeln rumbekommen sollst.#q
> Sorry, aber in dem Alter habe ich meine Rute gerne aus der Hand gegeben |supergri
> Ansonsten , Freunde ? Party ? , man , da gibt es so viele Dinge die auch noch Spaß machen.
> Gruß Udo



Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass man jede aussage wörtlich nimmt. Klar kriege ich den Tag ohne angeln rum. Nur garnicht mehr angeln ist auch schei...


----------



## Pikepauly (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich sehe das nüchtern. Ich hab alle Grundbedürfnisse abgedeckt und immer noch die Hälfte vom Gehalt über.
Was soll ich mit einer Million? Ich will keinen Porsche, keine Yacht, keine Villa usw.. Sicher da denkt immer jeder, das man das nur sagt weil man es finanziell eben nicht kann, aber ich will sowas wirklich nicht.|supergri
Anders wäre die Situation wenn man finanzielle Probleme hat und die Zukunft unsicher wäre, möglichst noch in einer Situation wo man Verantwortung für Famillie/Kinder hat.
Da würde ich sofort die Taler nehmen und aufs angeln verzichten. Ist alles eine Frager der persönlichen Situation.
Es gibt genug Leute für die ne Million extra nur noch mehr Stress bedeutet weil ihnen der Anlageberater von MLP noch mehr auf die Nerven geht.


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nüchtern. Ich hab alle Grundbedürfnisse abgedeckt und immer noch die Hälfte vom Gehalt über.
> Was soll ich mit einer Million? Ich will keinen Porsche, keine Yacht, keine Villa usw.. Sicher da denkt immer jeder, das man das nur sagt weil man es finanziell eben nicht kann, aber ich will sowas wirklich nicht.|supergri
> Anders wäre die Situation wenn man finanzielle Probleme hat und die Zukunft unsicher wäre, möglichst noch in einer Situation wo man Verantwortung für Famillie/Kinder hat.
> Da würde ich sofort die Taler nehmen und aufs angeln verzichten. Ist alles eine Frager der persönlichen Situation.
> Es gibt genug Leute für die ne Million extra nur noch mehr Stress bedeutet weil ihnen der Anlageberater von MLP noch mehr auf die Nerven geht.



das deckt sich zu 200% mit dem was ich schon die ganze zeit sage.
aber sollen sie alle das geld nehmen, wenn sie damit glücklich sind ist das ja auch ok.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Wenn Geld der Hauptinhalt im Leben ist, ist der Mensch ganz schön "arm"!


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Anders wäre die Situation wenn man finanzielle Probleme hat und die Zukunft unsicher wäre, möglichst noch in einer Situation wo man Verantwortung für Famillie/Kinder hat.



Hi,
ist bei uns nicht der Fall und trotzdem würde ich das angeln drangeben , einfach nur aus dem Grund weil es noch viele andere Dinge gibt die mir Spaß machen.
Ich bin ja nicht scharf aufs Geld , wir haben unser Auskommen und befinden uns mehr oder weniger im Dauerurlaub.
Aber für mich gibt es unzählige Dinge die mir eben wichtiger als angeln sind.
Und da stehen an erster Stelle ne intakte Beziehung und Gesundheit und letzteres lässt sich leider nicht für Geld kaufen.
Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen , oder ich will nicht einsehen das angeln soooooo wichtig sein soll |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## ernie1973 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nüchtern. Ich hab alle Grundbedürfnisse abgedeckt und immer noch die Hälfte vom Gehalt über.
> Was soll ich mit einer Million? Ich will keinen Porsche, keine Yacht, keine Villa usw.. Sicher da denkt immer jeder, das man das nur sagt weil man es finanziell eben nicht kann, aber ich will sowas wirklich nicht.|supergri
> Anders wäre die Situation wenn man finanzielle Probleme hat und die Zukunft unsicher wäre, möglichst noch in einer Situation wo man Verantwortung für Famillie/Kinder hat.
> Da würde ich sofort die Taler nehmen und aufs angeln verzichten. Ist alles eine Frager der persönlichen Situation.
> Es gibt genug Leute für die ne Million extra nur noch mehr Stress bedeutet weil ihnen der Anlageberater von MLP noch mehr auf die Nerven geht.


 
...wenn der von MLP kommt, dann geh´ lieber direkt weiter angeln bei dieser höchst hypothetischen Frage - hihihi - sonst ist die Million ohnehin vermutlich möglicherweise und unter Umständen womöglich ganz schnell weg & möglicherweise zumindest teilweise für dubiose "Gebühren" und Abschlussprovisionen draufgegangen!

*kleiner Scherz*

E.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



DerAngler93 schrieb:


> Grade für mich als 16-Jähriger.  Außerdem dabb hab ich sehr viel zeit die ich mit angeln verbringen würde, darf ich aber nicht, also wie soll man den tag rumkriegen |kopfkrat



Nehmt ihr in eurem Alter heutzutage keine Drogen mehr?|kopfkrat


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Vielleicht schreib er deshalb so wirres Zeug :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## Nichtsnutz (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

hallo mein sohn ist 15 und knutscht unten gerade mit seiner freundin rum .dafür lässt er sogar sein moped stehen ,worauf er sich nach diesen langen winter so lange gefreut hat .das ist glück.der würde heute auch die mio links liegen lassen.

:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hi,
mit 15 schickt der für ne Million das Mäuschen in die Wüste und lässt sich dafür ein paar Häschen kommen :vik:
Gruß Udo
ps. wenn ich heute zurückdenke würde ich es auf jeden Fall so machen


----------



## stoffi2 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Würde auch die mille nehmen, kann ja immernoch zur Jagt und und Forellen mit der Hand greifen, es hieß ja keine rute mehr anfassen.
Gruß


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Borg schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...in welcher Welt lebst Du denn? Leg die mal alleine nur mit pisseligen 4% per Anno an..Dann kannst Du Dir mal ausrechnen, was das alleine an Zinsen sind. In der Regel legt man so einen Betrag aber mit einer höheren Dividende an, aber selbst wenn Du dann noch vom Ertrag das abziehst, was der Fiskus an Steuern haben will, da haste vermutlich immer noch mehr im Monat, als Du irgendwann mit ehrlicher Arbeit verdienen wirst .....und dann haste noch keinen Cent von der Millionen angerührt!



Bei 4% sind das 40000€ per Annum. Klingt zunächst gut, aber wenn die 30% Kapitalerwerbssteuer abgegangen sind, sind es nur noch 28000, also knapp 2400,- im Monat. Klingt viel, aber über mehrere Jahrzehnte ohne Inflationsausgleich relativiert sich das.

Wenn man eine höhere Dividende erzielen will, dann muß man auch ein höheres Risiko eingehen. Ich finde nun auch nicht, dass eine Mio., so derartig viel ist.

Ist es auch möglich ein anderes Hobby für die Million auzugeben? Stricken würde mir jetzt gerade leichter fallen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist es auch möglich ein anderes Hobby für die Million auzugeben? Stricken würde mir jetzt gerade leichter fallen.



"handmade Stricknadeln" ...  welch neue Perspektiven eröffnen sich


----------



## Petri (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

bei einer million pro teilnehmer würde ich mal nachhaken, ob das nicht ne dezente verschwendung von steuergeldern ist..

was hat die uni davon, wenn ich nicht mehr angeln gehe? was soll dabei raus kommen?

2 gebrochene arme würden reichen, um mich vom angeln abzuhalten^^


----------



## Chrisi_66 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hi,

ich würde einfach das Geld nehmen und trotzdem weiter angeln. 
Er würde einem ja das Geld bar auf die Hand geben. Nachher kann einem ja keiner rechtlich belangen, wenn man wieder am Wasser steht.

Gruß Chrisi_66 #h


----------



## Seefliege (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

|wavey: @ Ines;

" ... Würdest du dich für dein Hobby (bzw. deine Angelleidenschaft) scheiden lassen oder deinem Ehepartner/deiner Ehepartnerin zuliebe das Angeln aufgeben? ..."

das ist ne viel schwierigere frage ... |kopfkrat auf viel geld kann man einfacher verzichten, als auf ... :k glücklich diejenigen, welche ihre angelleidenschaft schon vorab mit der partnerin abgeklärt haben. ich habe da anderenfalls im bekanntenkreis schon wirklich unschöne geschichten mitbekommen. ich sage nur: sex als druckmittel, bzw. der entzug desselben ...


----------



## Pikepauly (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@Miepol
Sex mit der eigenen Frau oder Freundin muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein!


----------



## Borg (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Miepol schrieb:


> ...ich sage nur: sex als druckmittel, bzw. der entzug desselben ...



Jaja, das beliebte Druckmittel der Frauen! |supergri ...ich habe im Laufe meines Lebens bereits 2x diese Frauen direkt mit Sack & Pack vor die Tür gesetzt und #h. Sollen se andere Kerle verarschen gehen! Sorry, aber die niederträchtigste Art einer Erpressung geht gar nicht! Man möge mir auch nur einen einzigen vernünftigen Grund nennen, was ich mit so einer Partnerin soll?

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Borg (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Miepol
> Sex mit der eigenen Frau oder Freundin muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein!



*LOOOOL*

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Seefliege (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

|wavey: @ Borg;

" ... ...ich habe im Laufe meines Lebens bereits 2x diese Frauen direkt mit Sack & Pack vor die Tür gesetzt und #h..."

tja, meine langjährige LAG habe ich durch angeln vertrieben. meine frau dabei kennen gelernt ... |rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Miepol
> Sex mit der eigenen Frau oder Freundin muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein!



Das sehe ich anders. Ich finde, das Treue in einer Beziehung eine der wichtigsten Dinge ist.


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Ich finde, das Treue in einer Beziehung eine der wichtigsten Dinge ist.



Hi,
ja sehen wir genau so , vor allem Vertrauen ist uns wichtig über alles andere kann man(n) ja reden 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Borg (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Ich finde, das Treue in einer Beziehung eine der wichtigsten Dinge ist.



So kommen Dinge unterschiedlich bei den Leuten an (das bekannte Sender/Empfänger-Problem) ......ich hatte seinen Post eher so als nicht wirklich ernst gemeinte Spassantwort a la "Sexentzug, na und? Sex in einer Beziehung wird völlig überbewertet!" verstanden.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Sex, was is´n das???
#c


----------



## Jose (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

ich bin nicht käuflich, ich nicht!

aber für 'nen guten deal bin ich immer zu haben.
also her mit der million.

dann könnte ich endlich auf der buhnenspitze sitzen und (gekaufte) fette zander grillen, statt fast immer mit langen zähnen den rhein entlang zu schmachten.

so, freundchen kohlmeise, jetzt hast du da wünsche geweckt - da kommst du so einfach nicht davon:
meine kontodaten per PN und dann bitte überweisen, fangen wir mal klein an: 'n zehner oder mehr, gerne gerne...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Miepol
> Sex mit der eigenen Frau oder Freundin muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein!



Homefucking Kills Prostitution!|znaika:


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Miepol
> Sex mit der eigenen Frau oder Freundin muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein!



SO IST ES #6

Katholische Kirche:
* richtig bezüglich Sex mit Freundin: verboten da außerehlich
* zu differenzieren was Sex mit Ehefrau angeht: erlaubt, soweit es nicht zur Lustbefriedigung dient


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Dann habe ich ja ne Menge zu beichten 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Sex, was is´n das???
> #c



nimm die Million und gebe das Angeln auf !

dann hast du wieder Zeit dafür ..

jetzt aber zu sagen "und Geld, eine Million, bekommst du auch noch dafür" klänge sittenwidrig |rolleyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Lauter Sex-isten hier...
Jetzt werdet halt mal wieder ernst, Jongens!!!
:vik:


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Homefucking Kills Prostitution!|znaika:





|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:m:m#r|muahah:|jump:|laola:
ich lach mich weg


----------



## Pikepauly (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@Sundvogel
Wie definierst Du den Treue?
Wenn mein Hase mit mir im Swingerclub die Sau rauslassen will und ich find das prima und geh mit. Untreue????


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn mein Hase mit mir im Swingerclub die Sau rauslassen will und ich find das prima und geh mit. Untreue????


Solange man sich abspricht sollte das kein Problem sein , 
bei uns ist es zumindest keins, aber schlimm wäre es wenn dein Hase sich ohne dein Einverständnis einen Rammler suchen würde 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Pikepauly (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@Kohlmeise 
Ich habe noch mal über Deine Frage nachgedacht. Also das Geld soll von der Uni kommen. Das wird nix. Die sind latent klamm im Geldbeutel.
Lass uns lieber ne Bank aufmachen uns ein anständiges Gehalt zahlen und den Laden gepflegt vor die Wand fahren. Das bringt  richtig Kohle vom Staat und Du kannst weiter angeln.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@Udo 561 In welchen Club geht ihr denn?
Solange der Rammler weg ist wenn ich nach Hause komme ist das egal.
Was sagt Ullov den jetzt dazu??

@Toni 1962

Die Defintion ist mir nicht neu.
Bedeutet ja quasi  auch nicht zu verhüten. Zumindest verstehe ich das vereinfacht so?


----------



## Gunnar. (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Untreue???? 
Wenn dein Hase mit jemand anderes  in nem Swingerclub geht........


Edit.
Mist , zu langsam... LooL


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Gerrit - Pikepauly...

Da ich mit dir schon diverse Nächte lattenbreit in verschiedenen Locations verbracht habe, habe ich da ein differenziertes Meinungsbild, welches besser da bleibt wo es hingehört.

Unter uns.


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Udo 561 In welchen Club geht ihr denn?



Ich möchte hier nicht weiter darauf eingehen 
Näheres gerne per PN
Gruß Udo


----------



## Pikepauly (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@Uli

Das wir schon diverse Nächte lattenbreit in verschiedenen Locations verbracht haben hätte aber auch ruhig unter uns bleiben können.

Da es jetzt langsam peinlich wird bin ich hier raus....


----------



## strawinski (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ihr seid aber ein paar arme Würstchen....für eine Million, die ihr in den meisten Fällen sowieso nur für Plunder ausgebt und nach zwei , drei Jahren verballert habt, schwört ihr einer Lebenseinstellung ab.

Angeln ist kein "Hobby" sondern eine innere Einstellung zur Natur und zu sich selbst. zum inneren Frieden mit sich zu finden. 
Briefmarken sammeln ist ein Hobby.

Nicht für Geld würde ich mich von irgend jemanden vom Teich locken lassen, der mir einreden will ich bin dann glücklich. Für was? Was soll ich dann mit dem Geld anfangen, häh? Weiber aufreißen, Auto fahren, saufen oder denen zusehen, die friedlich auf dem See sitzen und schön angeln!
Nicht mal die schönste und klügste Frau würde ich nehmen, die mein angeln nicht verstehen könnt, weil sie das ganze nicht begreifen würde. Aber Hauptsache, ich muß ihre Schuhticks verstehen....


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



strawinski schrieb:


> Ihr seid aber ein paar arme Würstchen....für eine Million, die ihr in den meisten Fällen sowieso nur für Plunder ausgebt und nach zwei , drei Jahren verballert habt, schwört ihr einer Lebenseinstellung ab.
> 
> Angeln ist kein "Hobby" sondern eine innere Einstellung zur Natur und zu sich selbst. zum inneren Frieden mit sich zu finden.



Vielleicht führt die ( immer noch rein akademische ) Diskussion zu mehr Verständnis, wenn man mal beschreibt was man mit der Million dann machen würde. 
Es schneit ja zur Zeit wieder, was soll man da anderes machen.

Also:

Ich würde mein Haus verkaufen und den Erlös mit der Million zusammen gut und sicher anlegen. Keine spekulativen Sachen, sondern ganz bider. Das gäbe dann nach Steuern ( die Million war übrigens steuerfrei ausgelobt ) irgendwas um 3000 netto im Monat. Vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr.
Dann miet ich mir irgendwo ein kleines Häuschen oder ne nette Wohnung. Irgendwas mit großem Keller oder einem vernünftigen Schuppen. Wohnfläche brauch ich nicht viel.
Bleiben noch sagen wir so um die 2000 netto übrig. Das mach ich für die nächsten 10 Jahre. 
Mit 2000 netto kann ich prima leben.
Ich steh morgens auf, wann ich will und geh zu Bett, wenn mir danach ist. Ich fahr durch die Gegend und such nach Mineralien und Fossilien ( ist auch´n Hobby ) oder lauf in den Kiesgruben rum oder buddel an geeigneten Lokalitäten Achate aus. Die bearbeite ich dann ohne Hast und Zwang, so wie ich grad Lust hab ( ist heute mein Beruf, also ein Muß ). Möglicherweise spar ich mir das auch für lange Winterabende auf.
Ist das Wetter schön, lauf ich durch die Botanik und schau mir an was da kreucht und fleucht, vielleicht fang ich wieder an Schmetterlinge und Käfer zu kartieren ( ist, bzw. war auch´n Hobby ). 
Ich geh Einkaufen, wenn die anderen nicht gehen. Kann das also ganz entspannt erledigen. Kann Termine machen und wahrnehmen wie ich will. 
Mit dem Auto tingel ich quer durch Deutschland und das benachbarte Ausland. Schau mir alle möglichen Gegenden an oder besuche die, welche ich schon immer mal sehen wollte oder wo ich schonmal war und es mir gefallen hat. 
Im Herbst ist Pilzsaison. Ich kann sammeln gehen, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen. Nicht, wann es mir die Arbeit erlaubt. 
Und selbst dann müsste ich mich noch so manches mal entscheiden, was ich nun machen will, weil der Tag halt nur 24 Stunden hat und sich Interessen überlagern. 
Sind die 10 Jahre um, fange ich an das Kapital aufzubrauchen. Sagen wir, so um die 5000 im Monat. Das würde dann ca. 25 Jahre reichen. Ich würde größere Reisen machen, mir das eine oder andere leisten ( weiß nicht was, würde sich dann so ergeben ). Je nach Gesundheitszustand nehm ich auch ein bisschen mehr. Vielleicht ziehe ich auch in eine mediterrane Gegend, wo das Klima für jemanden im meinem Alter angenehmer ist. Weiß ja nicht, ob ich 85 werde. Ist das Ende absehbar, hau ich soviel auf´n Kopp wie es mir Spass macht und solange ich das kann. Was soll ich mit Geld im Grab oder wozu soll ich es einem Pflegeheim zwangsweise spenden, wo ich eh´nur vor mich hinvegitiere. Was soll ich Erben einen Haufen Kohle hinterlassen ? Frauchen wüde das liebend gerne mitmachen und wäre auch im Fall des Falles finanziell abgesichert. 

Jo, so in etwa würde das aussehen. 


Und dafür soll ich auf´s angeln verzichten ???










*YES !!!!!*:vik:


----------



## strawinski (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

naja, kannst ja noch den Jagdschein machen und auf dem Hochstand sitzen.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



strawinski schrieb:


> naja, kannst ja noch den Jagdschein machen und auf dem Hochstand sitzen.....



Hab ich schon überlegt, aber die Jagd frisst soviel Zeit ( und auch Geld ) da müsste ich bei den übrigen Dingen zu sehr zurückstecken.


----------



## strawinski (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

stimmt und jeden abend dasselbe reh ist auch sch......, dann 10 mal ansitzen und 9 mal umsonst


----------



## mcrae (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ohne Angeln....

dieses mit besagtem erleichterten und glücklichen Gesichtsausdruck von einem entspannen erfolgreichen Angeltag nach Hause kommen und diese entspannenden oder aufregenden Stunden am Gewässer gegen eine Million Euro eintauschen...

No way!


----------



## Anglerjugend (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

1 Millionen? Wie schnell ist die Millionen ausgegeben? Es gibt genug Lottomillionäre die weit mehr als 1 Millionen gewonnen haben und jetzt sogar schulden haben...
Das jetzige Leben sofern man eine Arbeit hat ist finanziell ausgeglichen man kommt über die Runden und man kann sich Tackle leisten... aber an Luxus gewöhnt man sich schnell - zu schnell.
D.h. ich leb von den Zinsen wird da sehr schwer sein.
Beispiel: Ne Lohnerhöhung nimmt jeder hin weil ein bissl Luxus mehr kann ja nich schaden aber den Verzicht bei ner Lohnkürzung hinzunehmen und zu sagen ich verzichte auf einen kleinen Teil Luxus is sehr schwer.
Fazit 1 Millionen wird hier glaube ich sehr überschätzt von den meisten... is sehr schnell weg vor allem wenns jeden Tag schneit |wavey::m.
Doch ob ihr wenn die Millionen weg is mit dem Verzicht des Angelns leben könnt und ob ihr überhaupt noch mit dem Verlust des Geldes zurecht kommt und wieder "normal" leben könnt ... naja is jedem das seine aber ich lebe lieber mein Leben lang "normal" und muss nicht nach 1 Jahr?! wieder komplett ins Negative umstellen.
Wer zu diesem Deal JA sagt muss sehr charakterstark sein und die Kohle zusammenhalten klönnen... ist das jeder der hier ja gesagt hat?


----------



## Die-Angler (5. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Sofort, 
bin jetzt 50 Jahre alt und habe alle Fische gefangen die ich bekommen konnte.
:vik:


----------



## Dart (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Ich würde mein Haus verkaufen und den Erlös mit der Million zusammen gut und sicher anlegen. Keine spekulativen Sachen, sondern ganz bider. Das gäbe dann nach Steuern ( die Million war übrigens steuerfrei ausgelobt ) irgendwas um 3000 netto im Monat. Vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr.
> Dann miet ich mir irgendwo ein kleines Häuschen oder ne nette Wohnung. Irgendwas mit großem Keller oder einem vernünftigen Schuppen. Wohnfläche brauch ich nicht viel.
> Bleiben noch sagen wir so um die 2000 netto übrig. Das mach ich für die nächsten 10 Jahre.


Lieber Ralf
Das ist leider ne Milchmädchen-Rechnung, da bleiben dann immer noch keine 2000,- Netto übrig.
Du wirst dich dann auch privat versichern müssen, und wenn du nicht zur Kiesgrube laufen willst, must du die laufenden Kosten für ein Auto miteinplanen. Außerdem, das ist allerdings eine Vermutung, wirst du wohl irgendwann als Hauptfreizeitaktivität anderen Angler sehnsüchtig beim Angeln zuschauen und leise vor dich hin weinen.:vik:
LG, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Lieber Ralf
> Das ist leider ne Milchmädchen-Rechnung, da bleiben dann immer noch keine 2000,- Netto übrig.
> Du wirst dich dann auch privat versichern müssen, und wenn du nicht zur Kiesgrube laufen willst, must du die laufenden Kosten für ein Auto miteinplanen. Außerdem, das ist allerdings eine Vermutung, wirst du wohl irgendwann als Hauptfreizeitaktivität anderen Angler sehnsüchtig beim Angeln zuschauen und leise vor dich hin weinen.:vik:
> LG, Reiner|wavey:



Klar muss man von den 2000 seinen Lebensunterhalt fristen. Aber das klappt. Die laufenden Lebenshaltungskosten incl. Auto und Versicherungen sind da schon drin. Man kann allerdings nicht leben wie ein " Millionär ". Muß ich aber auch nicht haben. 
Aber selbst wenn Du Recht haben solltest, dann geht immer noch ein Halbtagsjob oder, in meinem Fall, gelegentliche Auftragsarbeiten. Ist ja nur für 10 Jahre. 
Das ich vielleicht ab und an mal wehmütig ans Angeln zurückdenke, mag auch sein. Heute denke ich allerdings sehr viel öfter wehmütig an Dinge, die ich wegen der Arbeit nicht machen kann.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht führt die ( immer noch rein akademische ) Diskussion zu mehr Verständnis, wenn man mal beschreibt was man mit der Million dann machen würde.
> Es schneit ja zur Zeit wieder, was soll man da anderes machen.
> 
> Also:
> ...


 

Gut und stimmig erklärt!
|wavey:




Aber:





Ich weiß, dass sie kommen würden, ich nenne sie mal "die besonderen" Frühlingstage, Sommerabende...

Wenn die ersten wirklich warmen Sonnenstrahlen die erkalteten Felder fluten und einen unbeschreiblichen Geruch hervorzaubern...
:l
Wenn ein Gewitter durchgezogen ist und das Land nur so vor Freude dampft und ich weiß, dass die Farbe meines Bachs nun von farblos nach braun gewechselt hat...
:l
und, und, und,...

Ja dann packt mich irgendeine Kraft und zieht mich zum Wasser, und ich kann, nein, ich WILL gar nicht widerstehen...
:l
Nicht für eine Million, nicht für zehn Millionen würde ich mir diese Freude abkaufen lassen. Ralf, du hast da einige Sachen angeführt, die mir ebenfalls großen Spaß machen. 
Pilze suchen zum Beispiel. Oder auch im kleinen Stil eigenes Gemüse anbauen. Oder Lesen, themenübergreifend und ausdauernd. 
Ich habe mir da sehr lange und intensive Gedanken drüber gemacht. Keine von diesen Aktivitäten erreicht den selben Leidenschaftsgrad wie das Angeln, aber auch bei ihnen würde ich das Geld ausschlagen müssen. Und nicht nur bei ihnen. Auch wenn der Onkel die Moneten mit der Auflage "du darfst nicht mehr das dreilagige, sondern nur noch zwei- oder vierlagiges Klopapier verwenden" verbinden würde, müsste ich dankend ablehnen. 
Oder wenn er sagen würde: "du bekommst das Geld, aber nur, wenn du _diese_ Mücke totschlägst" (und ich habe ansonsten im Sommer IMMER die Patsche griffbereit), auch da müsste ich sagen "Sorry" und leider ablehnen. 

Klingt jetzt vielleicht ein wenig überzogen und strange, ist aber wirklich das Ergebnis einer ziemlich intensiven inneren Debatte. Aber denkt mal das ganze bis zum letzten Grund durch, vielleicht versteht es der eine oder der andere.


----------



## Andal (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder. Keiner wird uns auch nur einen einzigen Cent geben. Wir können also mit ruhigem Gewissen zum Fischen, zum Angeln gehen! #h


----------



## strawinski (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

na das ist ist eine vernünftige Ansicht...wobei die Denkasich von Ralle24 auch sehr gut ist, wenn mans durchhält und das machen auch einige...
Aber man kann auch Glückspirale spielen und auf die 7.500€ Rente hoffen, das wäre natürlich der Knaller. 
Wenn ich bedenke das es soviele Angler gibt, die finanziell sowenig haben als junger Mensch oder die als Rentner vor 15 Jahren noch 2000 DM Rente hatten und nun mit 1000 € nicht mehr viel aber irgendwie am Teich glücklich sind......die katapultiere ich mit ner Million in eine Welt, die ihnen vollkommen fremd ist.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder. Keiner wird uns auch nur einen einzigen Cent geben. Wir können also mit ruhigem Gewissen zum Fischen, zum Angeln gehen! #h


 

Rischtisch!!!
#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

so eisig glatt und verschneit wie es nun wieder bei mir draussen ist, geht das nicht ... 

vll. bietet sich ja ein attraktives Teilzeitmodell des Verzichts an ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt beruhigt euch mal wieder. Keiner wird uns auch nur einen einzigen Cent geben.



Ja wie jetzt ?? Nicht ???

Mannoo....|gr:


----------



## Andal (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> so eisig glatt und verschneit wie es nun wieder bei mir draussen ist, geht das nicht ...
> 
> vll. bietet sich ja ein attraktives Teilzeitmodell des Verzichts an ...



Gegen so einen witterungsbedingten Lastenausgleich hätte ich aber auch nichts einzuwenden, zumal er ja zu nichts verpflichten würde! :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt vielleicht ein wenig überzogen und strange, ist aber wirklich das Ergebnis einer ziemlich intensiven inneren Debatte. Aber denkt mal das ganze bis zum letzten Grund durch, vielleicht versteht es der eine oder der andere.



Oh, das verstehe ich nur zu gut. Glaub mir, diese Einstellung habe ich auch lange vertreten.
Irgendwann hab ich aber einsehen müssen, dass dann jemand anderes kommt, die Mücke zerpatscht und die Kohle abgreift. 
Meine Grenzen dessen, was ich für Geld zu tun bereit bin haben sich mit den Jahren erweitert. Was nicht bedeutet, dass es heute für mich keine Grenzen mehr gäbe. 

Heute aber werde ich zwar nicht aufgefordert, eine Mücke zu zerpatschen, aber Aufträge zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt fertig zu stellen. Oder, wenn man angestellt ist, zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt an einem bestimmten Ort zu sein und dort eine bestimmte Zeit verbringen zu müssen. 

Letzten Endes verzichtet jeder, fügt sich jeder, bestimmten Zwängen. Und zwar nur und ausschließlich für Geld.


----------



## Knispel (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Eine Million und nicht mehr angeln ? Bin jetzt 56 jahre ..

Meine und die meiner Lebensgefährtin Single- Eigentumswohnung "einmotten",
2 neues Reise - Fahrräder anschaffen : Utopia Silbermöve, 26 " mit Roloff - Narbe.
Neue Knipsmaschine : Canon Mark III D1 mit diversen Objektiven
Den "Vorruhestand" vorziehen.
Die antiken Ausrüstungen @Andal schenken, 
Hier einstellen : wer will mein ganzes Angelzeug geschenkt haben
Die Packtasche füllen, die EC - Karte einstecken und denn einfach mit Antje losradeln, so einmal um Europa,
klar sofort, denn noch könnte ich das - Alters - und Gesundheitsbedingt ....


----------



## strawinski (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Andal, das mit dem beruhigen, würde ich nicht so auf die leichte Schulter nehmen....manche begehen hier in diesem Lande für 10 Scheine einen Mord......wie gesagt jeder Mensch ist anders, nur für Geld sich von jemanden manipulieren zu lasen das seh ich so wie kohlmeise


----------



## Andal (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Eine Million ist sicherlich ein ordentlicher Posten. Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass sich hier keiner so einen Batzen je netto verdienen wird. Trotzdem ist mir meine Seele mehr wert. Ich konnte bis jetzt von meiner Hände Arbeit leben und werde es wohl auch weiterhin schaffen. Da brauche ich keine faustischen Experimente. Lieber ein armer Angler, als ein unzufriedener Millionär.


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Andal schrieb:


> . Da brauche ich keine faustischen Experimente. Lieber ein armer Angler, als ein unzufriedener Millionär.



Warum muss ich denn unzufrieden sein ?
Nur weil ich dann nicht mehr angele ?
Gut , es mag schmerzlich sein keine Rute mehr in der Hand halten zu dürfen , aber es gibt genügend andere Dinge die auch Spaß machen.|supergri
Und glaub mal , man kommt auch ohne Arbeit ganz gut zurecht im Leben , bei mir funktioniert das jetzt schon über 10 Jahre , und ich bin glücklich damit 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dart (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Gut , es mag schmerzlich sein keine Rute mehr in der Hand halten zu dürfen , aber es gibt genügend andere Dinge die auch Spaß machen.|supergri


Das riecht förmlich nach Boardferkel März 2010.


----------



## Andal (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Das sei dir auch vergönnt Udo.

Aber im Ursprung des Themas ging und geht es darum, eine Passion zu verhökern. Es geht nicht bloß um irgendein Hobby, sondern um echte Leidenschaft. Das Leiden muss ich mir aber nicht schaffen, wenn ich dann zwar immer schwarze Zahlen in hohen Beträgen auf meinen Kontoauszügen finde und immer an den Preis dafür denken muss, oder wenn es mir immer einen Stich gibt, wenn ich über einen Fluss fahre... nein Danke!


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hi,
nein , ich denke dabei noch nicht mal an das Geld , ich persönlich finde einfach nur das angeln von manchen hier überbewertet wird.

Natürlich würde mir auch etwas fehlen , aber zum Ausgleich würde ich mir eben ein anderes Hobby suchen , allerdings auch ein das mit Wasser und Natur zu tun hat.
Ich fahre auch ganz gerne Boot ohne dabei zu angeln.
Es mag auch sein das ich eine andere Einstellung dazu habe wie das arbeitende Volk das sich ihre Freizeit genau einteilen muss.
Da ist jeder Angeltag etwas ganz besonnderes , bei mir ist es so das ich jetzt nur in den Schuppen gehen müsste meine Angel mir packe und zu Fuß in 3 Minuten am Wasser bin.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Andal (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Der Knackpunkt liegt in der Bewertung!

Ich weiß nicht, wer von euch schon mal eine Leidenschaft aufgeben musste. Ich hatte das zweifelhafte Vergnügen bereits und das muss sich nicht wiederholen. 

Skifahren war nicht nur meine Passion, ich lebte auch viele Winter ausschließlich davon, indem mich mich als Skilehrer verdingte. Seit 13 Jahren ist damit wegen meiner ruinierten Knie Schluss und ich leide heute noch wie ein Hund, wenn ich Skifahren nur im Fernsehen sehe!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Das riecht förmlich nach Boardferkel März 2010.


 

Wenn nicht gar Jahresferkel 2010...!!!

:vik:


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Jeder hat halt seinen  Preis.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich habe einmal mit 18 meine Jahreskarte für ein Jahr zurückgegeben, da ich (damals noch Schüler) keine Kohle hatte, dieselbe zu bezahlen. 

Oh Gott, war das ein Jahr. 
Damals gabs noch kein Dosenpfand. Heute würde ich 2 Wochen lang Mülleimer durchwühlen, um mir sie finanzieren zu können.

Muss ich zum Glück nicht, aber ich würde es machen.


----------



## strawinski (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

viel arbeiten und viel Geld verdienen das kann jeder.....(dann kannste aber nicht mehr angeln) wenig arbeiten und viel Geld verdienen ( den Job suchen wir alle)


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



strawinski schrieb:


> wenig arbeiten und viel Geld verdienen ( den Job suchen wir alle)


Versuchs mal mit Rente , ist nicht das schlechteste 
Gruß Udo


----------



## ernie1973 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hm,

also ich habe, wie viele andere hier auch, eine im Grunde genommen freiwillige Auszeit vom Angeln genommen.

Das war zu Studienzeiten, als das Geld knapp, die Parties wichtiger und so manches anders war - zu der Zeit war mir nicht so richtig bewußt, wie sehr mir das Angeln fehlte.

Dann kam es, wie es kommen mußte - zu meiner Referendarszeit, als ich neben viel Lernerei auch noch praktisch recht viel arbeiten mußte und phasenweise echt unter "Druck" stand, um alles hinzukriegen, da kam ich auf die Idee, meine alte Leidenschaft wiederzubeleben.

Ich gehe angeln, seitdem ich drei Jahre alt bin -mit Jugendgruppe - Verein - vielen Angelurlauben usw. - dann gab´ es eine längere Pause - ABER: als ich das Angeln wieder angefangen habe, war es sofort infektiöser & extremer als je zuvor.

Ich habe als Referendar teilweise 4 Tage pro Woche geschuftet wie blöde, nur um die Zeit rauszuarbeiten, einen ganzen Tag, oder mal eine ganze Nacht angeln gehen zu können - am Wochenende ging nicht, da ich wegen Geldmangel noch jobben mußte - also - 4 Tage gearbeitet wie ein Geisteskranker, um dann angeln zu können.

Seitdem ich mein geliebtes Hobby wieder angefangen habe, ist es für mich wichtiger als jemals zuvor und ich möchte es nicht mehr missen.

Ich genieße jede Sekunde am Wasser und tanke jedesmal soviel Energie dabei auf, wie andere in einer Woche Kurzurlaub!

Zur Zeit könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, mit der Angelei aufzuhören - aber erschreckend ist, dass mir eigentlich während meiner längeren Pause auch nicht bewußt war, das mir etwas fehlt - also - wer weiß - evtl. ändern sich die Prioritäten im Leben einfach manchmal - vermutlich das nä. Mal, wenn ich Papa werde --> zumindest solange bis er oder sie dann eine Angel halten kann! *grins*

Ich plane heute noch oft mit 14 Tagen Vorlauf sämtliche Termine, um mal einen Tag ans Wasser zu kommen - als Selbständiger muß ich zwar keinen "Urlaubstag" beantragen, aber es ist schon lustig, was man manchmal für Verrenkungen macht, um auch nur einen komplett freien Tag am Wasser rauszuarbeiten!(...an dem meist das Wetter dann mies ist - aber alles läßt sich halt´ nicht planen!!!).

...das soll so bleiben!

Wir werden sehen!

E.


----------



## Dart (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



strawinski schrieb:


> viel arbeiten und viel Geld verdienen das kann jeder.....(dann kannste aber nicht mehr angeln) wenig arbeiten und viel Geld verdienen ( den Job suchen wir alle)


Na ja, mir war früher ein fauler, intelligenter Mitarbeiter deutlich lieber, als ein fleissiger, nicht ganz so Schlauer.
Bei dem Faulen wurde das Ziel viel schneller und profitabler erreicht,


----------



## ernie1973 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Na ja, mir war früher ein fauler, intelligenter Mitarbeiter deutlich lieber, als ein fleissiger, nicht ganz so Schlauer.
> Bei dem Faulen wurde das Ziel viel schneller und profitabler erreicht,


 
...man sollte bei dem "Faulen&Intelligenten" dann aber noch voraussetzen, dass er halbwegs ehrlich und loyal sein sollte, denn dann kann Dart´s Methode klappen und er erreicht das Ziel oft wesentlich effizienter & gewinnbringender!

E.


----------



## Dart (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...man sollte bei dem "Faulen&Intelligenten" dann aber noch voraussetzen, *dass er halbwegs ehrlich und loyal sein sollte*, denn dann kann Dart´s Methode klappen und er erreicht das Ziel oft wesentlich effizienter & gewinnbringender!
> 
> E.


Ehrlich und loyal oder das Gegenteil, bestimmt da eher die zeitlich Dauer der Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## strawinski (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

also ich meinte man kann 15 stunden am tag arbeiten und 3 bis 4 tsd netto verdienen, wie ein Arzt z.B. heutzutage......oder als trockenbauer, geht das gleiche....dann kann man sich ne wohnung für nen tausender leisten und ein auto gelast für 500e im monat mit sprit und versicherung auch 1000€ im monat... und lebenshaltung auch noch 1000 im monat, dann sind schon 3000 € weg....und das die nächsten 30 jahre lang...auf dem weg dahin kannste dir die scheidungen und herzinfarkte zeitlich selbst raussuchen....also ich finds bedenklich und treff unter denen, die meisten alkis


----------



## ernie1973 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

...ok - wenn er unehrlich und nicht loyal ist, dann ist es für IHN vielleicht gewinnbringender - um dauerhaft gewinnbringend für alle Beteiligten zu sein, wird Ehrlichkeit und Loyalität wohl nötig sein - "ehrlich währt am längsten" bewahrheitet sich zumindest in der Zusammenarbeit auf lange Sicht doch sehr oft.

Nice day,

Ernie


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> also ich habe, wie viele andere hier auch, eine im Grunde genommen freiwillige Auszeit vom Angeln genommen.
> 
> Das war zu Studienzeiten, als das Geld knapp, die Parties wichtiger und so manches anders war - zu der Zeit war mir nicht so richtig bewußt, wie sehr mir das Angeln fehlte.


 

Apropos Studienzeiten...
Klar mussten die Parties sein!
Aber NACH der Party konnte ich doch so manches verlockende Weibchen davon überzeugen, noch ein wenig den Mond anzubeten, so mit Decke und ...., ähh, Angelzeugs...
(die Altmühl floss sage und schreibe 300 Meter am Campus vorbei, und ja, es gab dort Gastkarten!).

Und WENN ich dann so nach 10 halben Bier und der Frau im Schlepptau noch ein paar Aale fing, dann trennte sich ob der schleimigen Schlange ganz schnell die Spreu vom Weizen! Von "Igitt" |bigeyes bis "boa ey, geiles Teil" waren alle Kommentare dabei.

Oh Mann, war das ne heftige Zeit...


----------



## Dart (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...ok - wenn er unehrlich und nicht loyal ist, dann ist es für IHN vielleicht gewinnbringender - um dauerhaft gewinnbringend für alle Beteiligten zu sein, wird Ehrlichkeit und Loyalität wohl nötig sein - "ehrlich währt am längsten" bewahrheitet sich zumindest in der Zusammenarbeit auf lange Sicht doch sehr oft.
> 
> Nice day,
> 
> Ernie


Genau so hatte ich das eigentlich auch gemeint....trotz der kurzen Methapher.
Nice day too|wavey:
LG, Reiner


----------



## Dart (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Und WENN ich dann so nach 10 halben Bier und der Frau im Schlepptau noch ein paar Aale fing, dann trennte sich ob der schleimigen Schlange ganz schnell die Spreu vom Weizen! Von "Igitt" |bigeyes bis "boa ey, geiles Teil" waren alle Kommentare dabei.
> 
> Oh Mann, war das ne heftige Zeit...


Jetzt fangt aber net wieder mit euren Swingerclub-Zeiten an.
Duck und wech....bis denne, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



strawinski schrieb:


> also ich meinte man kann 15 stunden am tag arbeiten und 3 bis 4 tsd netto verdienen, wie ein Arzt z.B. heutzutage......oder als trockenbauer, geht das gleiche....dann kann man sich ne wohnung für nen tausender leisten und ein auto gelast für 500e im monat mit sprit und versicherung auch 1000€ im monat... und lebenshaltung auch noch 1000 im monat, dann sind schon 3000 € weg....und das die nächsten 30 jahre lang...auf dem weg dahin kannste dir die scheidungen und herzinfarkte zeitlich selbst raussuchen....also ich finds bedenklich und treff unter denen, die meisten alkis


 
Naja - man kann auch ein wenig günstiger wohnen - eine alte Karre fahren, die man bar bezahlt hat und dann bleibt auch leicht durchaus mehr übrig.

Ich werde z.B. oft belächelt, weil ich "nur" einen Golf fahre und nicht sooo schlecht verdiene - aber wenn der Wagen verreckt, dann kaufe ich mir halt kurz einen Neuen - das ist dann wieder die Sache mit den Prioritäten im Leben - wem das Auto z.B. sehr wichtig ist, der gibt sein Geld dafür aus - da muß jeder selber sehen, wie er seine Prioritäten setzt!

Ich versuche immer, meinen "Standard" nicht so hoch zu setzen, dass ich mir noch mehr Streß machen muß, alleine um diesen heutzutage zu halten.

...was nützen einem alle schönen Dinge im Leben, wenn man keine Zeit mehr hat, sie zu geniessen?

Frei verfügbare Zeit zu haben ist für mich persönlich der wahre Luxus - wenn ich dann noch ans Wasser komme, dann finde ich es super!

E.


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich werde z.B. oft belächelt, weil ich "nur" einen Golf fahre
> ...was nützen einem alle schönen Dinge im Leben, wenn man keine Zeit mehr hat, sie zu geniessen?
> Frei verfügbare Zeit zu haben ist für mich persönlich der wahre Luxus - wenn ich dann noch ans Wasser komme, dann finde ich es super!
> 
> E.



Hi,
100 % zustimme #6
Freizeit ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig und davon habe ich reichlich 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

95% aller würden das Geld einfach raushauen, nach 1 - 2 Jahren wäre nix mehr da und mit angeln wäre auch essig 
Einige würden es vielleicht im Swinger-Club lassen 

Was bleibt dann noch?

Geld hat noch nie jemanden wirklich glücklich gemacht.
Kein materieller Besitz kann wirklich glücklich machen.

Echtes Glück trägt man im Herzen, nicht im Geldbeutel.


----------



## strawinski (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@erni1973....ab dem 50 Lebensjahr und viel Arbeit machst du dir wirklich Gedanken was es gebracht hat...und da hast du vollkommen recht. Was haben denn die meisten. Überleg mal ....ein Haus was der Bank gehört, ein Auto was der Leasingfirma oder Bank gehört, ein Dispo der überzogen ist, die Raten die aus dem Dispo bezahlt werden und eine Sicherheit,die bis zur Kündigungsfrist reicht. Meist haben sie nicht mehr als die Klamotten auf dem Leib und schuften 12 Stunden am Tag. Ist das nicht erbärmlich?
Genau, ein altes Auto, kleine Bude, normaler job etwas urlaub und viel Freizeit.....dann wirste auch hundert


----------



## Dart (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



strawinski schrieb:


> @erni1973....ab dem 50 Lebensjahr und viel Arbeit machst du dir wirklich Gedanken was es gebracht hat...und da hast du vollkommen recht. Was haben denn die meisten. Überleg mal ....ein Haus was der Bank gehört, ein Auto was der Leasingfirma oder Bank gehört, ein Dispo der überzogen ist, die Raten die aus dem Dispo bezahlt werden und eine Sicherheit,die bis zur Kündigungsfrist reicht. Meist haben sie nicht mehr als die Klamotten auf dem Leib und schuften 12 Stunden am Tag. Ist das nicht erbärmlich?
> Genau, ein altes Auto, kleine Bude, normaler job etwas urlaub und viel Freizeit.....dann wirste auch hundert


Jeder sucht sich, und entscheidet für sich, die finanziellen Abhängigkeiten in die er sich begibt.
Letztendlich ist es das Wirtschaftsprinzip Deutschland, das man von kleinauf, in vorgefertigte Wege geleitet wird.
Das Mass der Dinge sollte das Geld sein das man besitzt, und nicht das Geliehene.|kopfkrat


----------



## Tippmeister (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Wie es hier schon oft angesprochen wurde. Mit einer Million kommt Mann/Frau nicht weit. Rechnet euch mal die Zinsen pro Monat aus. Selbst bei 5% Zinsen hat man pro monat knapp 4000€. Hört sich unheimlich viel an. Aber ihr müsst euch selbst versichern. Die Ausgaben werden wahrscheinlich proportional zur gewonnenen Freizeit steigen. Der Gedanke das da eine Million auf dem Konto liegt ist im Hinterkopf. Dann da mal 1000€, da mal 500€. Und nicht zu vergessen die Wunschliste wird zwar die selbe bleiben, aber die Exklusivität wird steigen. Warum einen Skoda wenn da vorne ein dicker benz steht usw.
Natürlich wird es auch Leute geben, die mit einer Million noch Gewinne machen werden. 
Dann lieber so wie ich es einige Seiten vorher angesprochen habe. Geld nehmen und anstatt Angen nur noch Fischen gehen.
Am besten ist ein guter Job der einem Spaß macht, und vor allem Gesundheit umd das Leben zu geniessen.
Gruß Thomas

natürlich nur meine Meinung


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hihi,

ich würde beides machen.

Dem Typ kann ich ja sagen, dass ich nie wieder angeln werde und die 1 Million € kassieren.
Ich habe mit dem ja keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen, also kann ich auch weiter angeln gehen.

_____________________
Falls diese Idee nicht zählt, würde ich trotdem die Million nehmen und dann halt nicht mehr angeln gehen...sonder fischen.


----------



## ernie1973 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hihi,
> 
> ich würde beides machen.
> 
> ...


 

Naja - diese Geschichte ist ja rein theoretisch, aber sofern zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen abgegeben wurden, hast Du sehr wohl einen Vertrag (mündlich!) geschlossen!

Die wenigsten Verträge bedürfen der Schriftform o.ä., um rechtswirksam zustande zu kommen!

Also - Vorsicht - man hat auch ganz schnell mündlich einen Vertrag geschlossen, welcher rechtlich durchaus Bestand hat!

...besser ist aber, wenn man es aufschreibt, da ansonsten nur schwer bewiesen werden kann, was eigentlich genau vertraglich geregelt wurde!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hi,
eure Sorgen möchte ich haben 
Gruß Udo


----------



## ernie1973 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> eure Sorgen möchte ich haben
> Gruß Udo


 
Hehe - sind ja ohnehin nur Gedankenspiele hier - aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass jemand, der einem (wenn auch nur theoretisch) eine Million für igendetwas in die Hand drückt auch vermutlich einen Vertrag zu Hand hat - in der Regel auch einen schriftlichen - mündlich reicht aber durchaus, wenn genug Zeugen beim Abschluß zugegen sind!

;O)

...und mein Hauptproblem ist der aktuelle Rheinpegel in Verbindung mit diesem ....S**************-Wetter!

...also sind diese theoretischen "Spinnereien" ein schöner Zeitvertreib hier am Schreibtisch!

...obwohl ich lieber am Wasser "spinnen" würde!

LG & Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ;O)
> ...und mein Hauptproblem ist der aktuelle Rheinpegel in Verbindung mit diesem ....S**************-Wetter!
> 
> ...also sind diese theoretischen "Spinnereien" ein schöner Zeitvertreib hier am Schreibtisch!
> ...



Genau so siehts aus , ich denke mal das vielen der Gang ans Wasser fehlt 
Mir allerdings auch , ich bekomme mein Boot nicht ins Wasser #q
Gruß Udo


----------



## strawinski (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

außerdem habt ihr dann viele freunde weniger, wenn ihr denen nichts borgt....
alle spendenvereine, vertreter, abzocker lauern euch auf....
eure frau, die nie was von geld hielt, hat plötzlich unentdeckte wünsche.....
die verwandschaft will verwandendarlehen.......

dies sind nur einige bedrohungen für den kleinen Angelmillionär


----------



## Udo561 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Hi,
ich wohne hier versteckt in Holland , in der letzten Ecke , fast unauffindbar 
Freunde habe ich eh keine 
Und meine Freundin macht sich echt nichts aus Geld , sonst wäre sie nicht mit mir zusammen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## strawinski (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

@udo561 du bist der richtige Antimillionär


----------



## chivas (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Und meine Freundin macht sich echt nichts aus Geld , sonst wäre sie nicht mit mir zusammen



zum glück ist das nicht die einzige von dieser sorte auf der erde xD

für kein geld der welt würde ich mir meine entscheidungsfreiheit abkaufen lassen - auch wenn es noch etwas wesentlich "harmloseres" wäre als das angeln aufzugeben.

irgend einer schrieb, dass jeder seinen preis hat. selbst wenn das stimmen würde - nicht jeder preis ist mit geld zu bezahlen...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



chivas schrieb:


> - nicht jeder preis ist mit geld zu bezahlen...


Wie die Werbung schon sagt,:

Es gibt Dinge, die kann man nicht kaufen.......:m


----------



## strawinski (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

genauso chivas.....dazu ne geschichte....da sitzt du mit deiner million und freust dich....da kommt ein kleiner armer albaner um die ecke mit ner knarre, der hat keine...und sagt " Du million, ich auch haben wollen, her oder du tot"....was machste dann, gibst du sie ihm oder nicht? dem kleinen albaner ist egal, der hat keine million......
ist nicht nur denen passiert, die mit viel geld abgehauen sind!


----------



## Ines (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



> Es gibt Dinge, die kann man nicht kaufen.......


 
Wie schon Udo Jürgens im Jahr 1968 gesungen hat:

"Was wirklich zählt auf dieser Welt
bekommst du nicht für Geld." :m


----------



## AWU13 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Die Millionen, wenn ich denn ein Hintertürchen finde.


----------



## Pauli1990 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Es hätte keinen Sinn die Million anzunehmen früher oder später wird man es doch wieder tun (ist nun mal eine Sucht  )
Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen das man es wirklich sein restliches Leben ohne dem aushalten könnte...
...aber einen Versuch wäre es Wert 

mfG Pauli


----------



## Honeyball (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Ich denke mal, da haben wir gleich einen Favoriten :vik::vik::vik:


Udo561 schrieb:


> Gut , es mag schmerzlich sein keine Rute mehr in der Hand halten zu dürfen , aber es gibt genügend andere Dinge die auch Spaß machen.


----------



## Rosi (6. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Klar nehm ich die Million, bei den Preisen für Spey Hecheln.

Angeln ist nicht alles. Für ne Million kaufe ich mir die Heiligendammer Seebrücke und sperre den Rest von Heiligendamm auch noch seeseitig ab. Da liegen vielleicht sogar noch Netze vom G8 Gipfel. Dann mache ich das wie unsere Politiker und kann mich an nichts mehr erinnern.|supergri


----------



## strawinski (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

ähhhh, zählt dann Fliegenfischen auch darunter?


----------



## chris_walle (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Klar nehme ich die Million.
Die gebe ich dann nutzbringend aus und angel weiter.
Erstens ist sie dann weg und keiner kann nem nackten Mann in die Tasche greifen. Zweitens war das Angebot sittenwidrig.
Denn meine materielle Notlage schamlos auszunutzen um mir auch noch das für mein seelisches Gleichgewicht notwendige Angeln zu nehmen, ist wohl in jedem Fall ein Verstoß gegen die guten Sitten. Und das nur, damit jemand, dessen Eltern seine Studiengebühren bezahlen konnten, sich auf meine Kosten einen üblen Scherz erlaubt...
Nein, ich behalte das Geld, und angel weiter.
Als Akademiker hätte der Psychologe wissen müsen, daß sein Experiment gegen die gute Sitten verstößt. 
Außerdem verklage ich den Psychologen dazu, die Steuern für die Million zu zahlen. Schmerzensgeld und Schadensersatzforderungen kommen noch dazu, weil man mich eine so schlimme Gewissenpein gestürzt hat.


----------



## wusel345 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

Alles viel zu kompliziert. Klar nehme ich die Mille. Gebe meinem Sohn 100.000€ davon ab. Dafür macht er sehr gerne seinen Angelschein, meine Angelsachen schenke ich ihm auch noch. Ab da fahre ich mit ihm angeln, setze mich entspannt daneben, gebe ihm Tipps und Ratschläge (wenn er möchte), sehe ihm beim Drill zu, genieße das Leben und freue mich über jeden Fisch, den er fängt. Dabei dokumentiere ich die Angeltage mit Videokamera oder mache Fotos und die interessantesten Drills oder Begebenheiten werden veröffentlicht. 

Wo kann ich die Knete in Empfang nehmen????


----------



## Pauli1990 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Alles viel zu kompliziert. Klar nehme ich die Mille. Gebe meinem Sohn 100.000€ davon ab. Dafür macht er sehr gerne seinen Angelschein, meine Angelsachen schenke ich ihm auch noch. Ab da fahre ich mit ihm angeln, setze mich entspannt daneben, gebe ihm Tipps und Ratschläge (wenn er möchte), sehe ihm beim Drill zu, genieße das Leben und freue mich über jeden Fisch, den er fängt. Dabei dokumentiere ich die Angeltage mit Videokamera oder mache Fotos und die interessantesten Drills oder Begebenheiten werden veröffentlicht.
> 
> Wo kann ich die Knete in Empfang nehmen????




Das wäre das beste so würde man es noch aushalten


----------



## strawinski (7. März 2010)

*AW: Aufhören zu Angeln, geht das denn überhaupt?*

ode ich kauf mir ne unterwasserkamera und beobachte die fische damit


----------

